# Gamer PC Konfig// Bilder & Fragen (Ab S.61)



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Die berühmten acht Fragen:

1.) Preisrahmen?
     zwischen 1600€ und 2600€
2.) Andere benötigte Komponenten?
     Ja, Tastatur & Monitor evt. Noch Soundanlage
3.) Evt. Altlasten die noch verwendet werden können?
     Nein.
4.) Eigenbau?
     Ja.
5.) Monitor vorhanden?
     Nein.
6.) Wenn gezockt wird, dann was?
     Battlefield 3; Minecraft; TES V:Skyrim
     Diverse Shooter und Rollenspiele;
     Anno 
7.) Übertaktung?
      Ja, auf jeden Fall!
8.) besondere Wünsche...?
     Einigermaßen leise sollte er sein.
 Dann mal hier meine momentane Konfiguration:

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
CPU:Intel Core i 7 3770K
GPU:ASUS GTX 670 CU II TOP
NT: Be Quiet dark power pro 10 750W
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet dark Rock 2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8Gb
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF-X
SSD: Samsung 830 128Gb
HDD: WD Velociraptor 1Tb
Laufwerk: Bluray-Combo oder DVD RW
Monitor: Asus P278Q
Tastatur: CM Storm Trigger

Ich glaub das war's...
Schaut euch meine Konfiguration bitte mal an und sagt mir eure Meinung und was man evt. Noch verbessern könnte.
MfG, euer Coldhardt


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Beim Board kann es auch ein günstigeres sein, statt der GTX 670 könntest du auch eine HD 7950 nehmen.
Das Netzteil ist übertrieben, 500W reichen dicke.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Zum zocken reicht ein i5 dicke aus, der i7 ist 2% vorne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das Board ist aber übertrieben, so etwas würde da auch völlig reichen. Das Netzteil ist übertrieben da reicht auch das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W. Beim RAM auf die Low Profile Module achten. Eine normale HDD reicht auch völlig aus, es Bedarf wirklich keine Raptor als Datenlager.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Ion schrieb:


> Beim Board kann es auch ein günstigeres sein, statt der GTX 670 könntest du auch eine HD 7950 nehmen.
> Das Netzteil ist übertrieben, 500W reichen dicke.


 

Wieso die 7950? lieber die 7970


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Board ist aber übertrieben, so etwas würde da auch völlig reichen. Das Netzteil ist übertrieben da reicht auch das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W. Beim RAM auf die Low Profile Module achten. Eine normale HDD reicht auch völlig aus, es Bedarf wirklich keine Raptor als Datenlager.


 
die Raptor werde ich nicht nur als Datenspeicher, sondern auch für meine ständig wachsende Spielebibliothek nutzen.
Wegen dem Netzteil: Ich hab vor in nem 1/2 Jahr oder so noch ne GTX670 dazuzukaufen, wenn wieder mehr Geld da ist.
Außerdem: Warum ist Low Profile beim RAM eig. so wichtig?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> die Raptor werde ich nicht nur als Datenspeicher, sondern auch für meine ständig wachsende Spielebibliothek nutzen.
> Wegen dem Netzteil: Ich hab vor in nem 1/2 Jahr oder so noch ne GTX670 dazuzukaufen, wenn wieder mehr Geld da ist.
> Außerdem: Warum ist Low Profile beim RAM eig. so wichtig?


 
Damit der CPU-Kühler nicht mit den RAMs kollidiert.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Low Profile ist wichtig, weil sonst der RAM sonst ggf. nicht unter den CPU-Kühler passt.

Für 2 GTX 670's reicht auch ein Straight Power E9 CM 580W. Aber eine GTX 670 reicht schon gut aus für FullHD Gaming.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Low Profile ist wichtig, weil sonst der RAM sonst ggf. nicht unter den CPU-Kühler passt.
> 
> Für 2 GTX 670's reicht auch ein Straight Power E9 CM 580W. Aber eine GTX 670 reicht schon gut aus für FullHD Gaming.



Mir geht es eben wie gesagt auch um die Lautstärke und wenn der Be Quiet Lüfter voll aufdreht wird der mir zu laut. Wenn das NT also nicht voll ausgelastet ist dreht sich der Lüfter ja auch langsamer. Oder hab ihr das schon bei euren Vorschlägen miteinkalkuliert?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Seit wann sind be Quiet Lüfter laut? Das sind momentan welche der leisesten Lüfter, die es bei Netzteilen gibt.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Mir geht es eben wie gesagt auch um die Lautstärke und wenn der Be Quiet Lüfter voll aufdreht wird der mir zu laut. Wenn das NT also nicht voll ausgelastet ist dreht sich der Lüfter ja auch langsamer. Oder hab ihr das schon bei euren Vorschlägen miteinkalkuliert?


 
Du wärst der erste der sich über die Lautstärke des BeQuiet Lüfters aufregt


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Du wärst der erste der sich über die Lautstärke des BeQuiet Lüfters aufregt



In der aktuellen PcGames Hardware stehen Tests zu diesem NT und die sagen dass es zwar bis 80% Auslastung sehr leise bleibt, aber bei 100% voll aufdreht (4,7 Sone) DAS ist mir dann zu laut.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

100% wirst du bestimmt net erreichen, das ist relativ unmöglich, selbst mit 670er SLI.  -> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 SLI Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> 100% wirst du bestimmt net erreichen, das ist relativ unmöglich, selbst mit 670er SLI.  -> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 SLI Review | techPowerUp



Aber es heißt doch 50/50 bei Graka/Rest des Systems. Das wären dann ca. 600 +20% Reserve -> ca. 720W Ich will aber eben noch den Lautstärke Puffer dabeihaben.
Oder hab ich da was falsch kalkuliert und 650W reichen völlig?


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Hä, woher hast du das denn 

GPU: 330W Maximum
CPU: 77W
Rest: 50W
= 457W
Da sind dann noch 100W als Reserve drin


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, woher hast du das denn
> 
> GPU: 330W Maximum
> CPU: 77W
> ...



Das steht so in der aktuellen Chip.
Ich dachte auch das der Prozessor und das MBoard beim Übertakten mehr Strom brauchen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Chip : 

Mit OC reicht das auch 
Wenn du willst, nimm halt 680W.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Hä, woher hast du das denn
> 
> GPU: 330W Maximum
> CPU: 77W
> ...


 
Hä? woher hast du das denn? 

Die GPU braucht doch keine 330 Watt.
Das *gesamte System* wird 330 Watt brauchen.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? woher hast du das denn?
> 
> Die GPU braucht doch keine 330 Watt.
> Das *gesamte System* wird 330 Watt brauchen.



geht um 2x GTX670, lesen ftw


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Also nehm ich einfach das 650W NT.
Dann frage ich mich aber warum es 1000-1600W Netzteile überhaupt gibt...


----------



## target2804 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Also nehm ich einfach das 650W NT.
> Dann frage ich mich aber warum es 1000-1600W Netzteile überhaupt gibt...


 
quad SLI z.B. aber oftmals auch nur marketinggag^^


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Netzteile über 1kW brauche nur extrem-Bencher und Leute mit 4 Grafikkarten oder so


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Da das Thema Netzteil ja jetzt geklärt ist, wie findet ihr das restliche System?
Beim i5/i7 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nimm den i5. Der i7 bringt keine Mehrleistung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Doch, 2%


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Board reicht das hier völlig aus: ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du über Multi-GPU nachdenkst, würde ich gleich die GTX 690 kaufen, da ist die µRuckler Problematik besser gelöst, und die GTX 690 ist meist leiser als 2 dedizierte Grafikkarten.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich will ja auch OCen und Videos rendern. Dafür wäre doch der i7 besser geeignet, oder?
Und das wegen der 690, die wär schon geil, aber ich hab leider zu wenig Geld


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Für OC nimmt sich das nix 

Wie oft renderst du?


----------



## Ion (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Da der I5 auch nen "K" hat, kannst den natürlich auch OC´n
Läuft ohne SMT sogar noch mit etwas mehr Takt stabil (von dem du in beiden Fällen nichts merkst)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



> Dann frage ich mich aber warum es 1000-1600W Netzteile überhaupt gibt...


Für die Microwelle, Kaffemaschine usw damit man beim zocken nicht weglaufen muss wenn es einem nach was gelüstet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja Bencher wird es interessieren für extremes OC mit Multi Quad GPUs und sonstiges Zeugs


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Für OC nimmt sich das nix
> 
> Wie oft renderst du?



Irgendwie konnte ich gestern nich mehr antworten...
Na ja, is ja auch egal. Aber ich werde in Zukunft ziemlich oft rendern (LPs)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann würde ich den i7 nehmen.


Das macht bei viel Rendering schon Sinn, wenn man 8Threads hat.


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Was ist bitteschön ziemlich oft

Bei Lets Plays würde ich die Einstellungen für die Kompression nicht sonderlich hoch setzen, dass wird sowieso noch ein zweites Mal encodet.
Zusätzlich wirst du das mehr an Zeit für die bessere Kompression niemals beim Upload rausholen


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Also nehm ich nen i7, ein 650W NT und soll ich statt der Velociraptor ne andere HDD nehmen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB als HDD


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Was ist da eig. Der Unterschied (zwischen Der WD Black, Red, Green, Blue und der Barracuda?)


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die WD Black ist recht laut und braucht relativ viel Strom, ist aber nicht schneller als die Caviar Blue. Die Green ist eine ECO Platte als Datengrab für Filme, Bilder, Musik etc. Eine Caviar Red kenne ich nicht.

Die Barracuda ist vergleichbar mit der Caviar Blue. Eine von den beiden würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Was ist da eig. Der Unterschied ? (zwischen der WD Black, Red, Green, Blue und der Barracuda?
Sorry fürs Doppelposten...  :derp:


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Was ist da eig. Der Unterschied ? (zwischen der WD Black, Red, Green, Blue und der Barracuda?


 
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Eine RED ist afaik eine Serverplatte, ist aber auch recht teuer.


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die RED ist eine Platte für NAS, nicht für Server


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Sry, dass ich das nicht wusste !


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

War nicht böse gemeint nur als Info


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

War auch ironisch gemeint von mir 


Kenn mich mit sowas net so gut aus


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Die RED ist eine Platte für NAS, nicht für Server



Und was ist dann der Vorteil bei der?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube die Ausfallraten sind geringer, aber Soth weiß das sicher


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

3 Jahre Garantie und für Dauerbetrieb geeignet.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Was aber nicht heißt dass die nie ausfällt.


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Außerdem ist sie besser für ein HardwareRAID geeignet. Sonst ist da nicht viel Unterschied zu normalen Platten.
Einen großen Leistungs- und Qualitätssprung gibt es dann erst wieder bei den 10k und 15k SAS Platten.
WD baut auch nur noch Nearline 3,5"(RE4 und Velociraptor) , im 2,5" Bereich haben sie als als Enterprise die XE Serie.
Im 3,5" Enterprise Bereich gibt es u.a. die Cheetah und Ultrastar von Hitachi und Seagate.


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Einen großen Leistungs- und Qualitätssprung gibt es dann erst wieder bei den 10k und 15k SAS Platten.
> WD baut auch nur noch Nearline 3,5"(RE4 und Velociraptor) , im 2,5" Bereich haben sie als als Enterprise die XE Serie.
> Im 3,5" Enterprise Bereich gibt es u.a. die Cheetah und Ultrastar von Hitachi und Seagate.


???
Was soll das jetzt heißen?


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Man kann Festplatten in 3 Qualitätsstufen unterteilen:
Desktop/Mainstream
Nearline
Enterprise


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Festplatten in 3 Qualitätsstufen unterteilen:
> Desktop/Mainstream
> Nearline
> Enterprise



Aha.
Und was heißt dann das 10/15k SAS?


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

SAS ist die Schnittstelle, 10k und 15k sind die Umdrehungen pro Minute.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

10K = 10000 rpm = Undrehungen pro Minute

Normale HDDs haben so 7000 rpm, mache auch 5400.

Mist, zu langsam


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das ist die Drehzahl. Du kannst 7.2k oder 10k oder 15k haben.
Im Desktop ist 7.2k gebräuchlich. Eben 7200rpm.
Beim Server wo es egal ist wie laut die Platten sind hast du welche mit höheren Drehzahlen.


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Server wo es egal ist wie laut die Platten sind hast du welche mit höheren Drehzahlen.


 Laut Youtube Vergleichsvideos ist eine 10k 2,5" gar nicht soviel lauter als eine normale 7,2k 3,5".
Persönliche Vergleiche hab ich leider nicht. (Die Platten sind viel zu teuer)


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich ging jetzt aber von 3,5 Zoll aus.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Timsu schrieb:


> Laut Youtube Vergleichsvideos ist eine 10k 2,5" gar nicht soviel lauter als eine normale 7,2k 3,5".
> Persönliche Vergleiche hab ich leider nicht. (Die Platten sind viel zu teuer)


 
Sind zwar recht teuer aber auch deutlich im Preis gefallen! VelociRaptor 600GB Festplatte kaufen | Hitmeister


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die VelociRaptor ist aber keine Serverfestplatte...

Das sind Serverplatten:
SAS 2.5" mit Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: 15000rpm/10000rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SAS 3.5" mit Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: 15000rpm/10000rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Server/NAS Festplatten und die Velociraptor drehen sich zwar schneller aber sind dadurch auch lauter, oder? Wie laut sind die den ungfähr im Vergleich zu ner 7200rpm?


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Die VelociRaptor ist aber keine Serverfestplatte...
> 
> Das sind Serverplatten:
> SAS 2.5" mit Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: 15000rpm/10000rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> SAS 3.5" mit Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit: 15000rpm/10000rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Sorry mein Fehler habs in der Eile übersehen


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Die Server/NAS Festplatten und die Velociraptor drehen sich zwar schneller aber sind dadurch auch lauter, oder? Wie laut sind die den ungfähr im Vergleich zu ner 7200rpm?


 
Also zu der raptor kann ich was sagen, diese höre ich überhaupt nicht raus zwischen den normalen Festplatten!


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die WD Red sind genauso laut und wie normale 7,2k Platten.
Die Velociraptor haben nicht so einen großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil (etwa +20%) (da nur 2,5", aber im 3,5" Gehäuse, mit "nur" 10k rpm") gegenüber 7,2k 3,5".


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Timsu schrieb:


> Die WD Red sind genauso laut und wie normale 7,2k Platten.
> Die Velociraptor haben nicht so einen großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil (etwa +20%) (da nur 2,5", aber im 3,5" Gehäuse, mit "nur" 10k rpm") gegenüber 7,2k 3,5".


 
Gibts die Raptor nich auch in 3,5''? (ohne den angebauten Kühlkörper)


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nimm lieber eine SSD.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Würde ich auch sagen, der Performanceunterschied zwischen einer HDD mit 7200rpm und 10000rpm ist jetzt nicht soo riesig. Die Post geht (u.a. wegen der viel niedrigeren Zugriffszeiten) nur mit SSD's ab


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, der Performanceunterschied zwischen einer HDD mit 7200rpm und 10000rpm ist jetzt nicht soo riesig. Die Post geht (u.a. wegen der viel niedrigeren Zugriffszeiten) nur mit SSD's ab


Eine HDD wie diese oder noch schneller diese ist etwa doppelt so schnell wie eine Green HDD und 60% schneller als eine normale HDD.
Natürlich ist eine SSD locker nochmal doppelt so schnell bei den Datenraten, die Zugriffszeit spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga.
Der Hauptkaufgrund bei solchen teuren HDDs ist natürlich die Zuverlässigkeit und geringe Fehlerrate.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

SSDs fallen leider schon beim Hingucken auseinander.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Solange Du keine OCZ SSD kaufst : Components returns rates (6) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


----------



## Timsu (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> SSDs fallen leider schon beim Hingucken auseinander.


 Das nicht, aber Fakt ist, sie sind zur Zeit noch unzuverlässiger als SSDs. (Für den Privatanwender spielt das aber kaum eine Rolle)
So ist im Datenblatt der Crucial m4 eine geringere MTBF angegeben, als bei einer guten HDD.
Die URE (uncorrectable read errors) lassen sich ja scheinbar bei einer SSD nicht richtig auslesen (?)
Das Problem bei SSDs sind nicht die Speicherzellen, sondern Firmware/Controllerprobleme, allerdings sind das typische Kinderkrankheiten, die mit der Zeit immer besser werden.

Zum Schluss nochmal was erstaunliches:
Die oben von mir gepostete HDD ist im sequentiellen Schreiben genauso schnell bis schneller als eine Crucial m4 128GB


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Timsu schrieb:


> Die oben von mir gepostete HDD ist im sequentiellen Schreiben genauso schnell bis schneller als eine Crucial m4 128GB



Beim sequentiellen Schreiben kann ich mir das schon vorstellen, weil der Festplattenkopf ja nicht ständig neu positioniert werden muss. Aber in der Praxis ist der sequentielle Wert irrelevant und bei vielen kleinen Dateien kommt eben wieder die viel niedrigere Zugriffszeit der SSD zum Tragen.


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ja schon ne SSD für Windows und Battlefield 3/Skyrim.Es geht ja eig. Nur um die Frage ob sich die Raptor gegenüber einer Barracuda/Caviar Blue lohnt.Also tut sies?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein.

Viel zu teuer.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> 
> Viel zu teuer.



Ok. Dann nehm ich einfach ne Barracuda/Blue mit 2Tb.
Vielleicht ist dann sogar noch ne 256Gb SSD drin


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das klingt auf jeden Fall sinnvoller


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok.
Ich hab dann aber noch ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Corsair Vengeance LP RAM:
Es gibt bei Hwv 2 verschiedene Modelle (LG9/LG10)was ist da der Unterschied und welchen soll ich nehmen?
Und warum ist der rote Vengeance so viel Teurer als der Schwarze? Gibts da irgendeinen Unterschied außer der Farbe?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst bestimmt CL9 , oder ?


Der Unterschied ist so gering, das merkt man nicht.
Nimm den billigeren


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Es ist egal ob du CL9 oder CL10 hast. Ich würde einfach die günstigsten nehmen.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst bestimmt CL9 , oder ?
> 
> Der Unterschied ist so gering, das merkt man nicht.
> Nimm den billigeren



Ja das hatte ich nicht  mehr im Kopf...
Ich nehm einfach den CL10,der is nur 1Euro teurer 
Ich frag mich aber immer noch warum der rote 10€ teurer ist als der Schwarze...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nimm CL9. Niedriger = besser


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber immer noch warum der rote 10€ teurer ist als der Schwarze...


 
Die Ares in blau kosten auch mehr als die Ares in rot.
Die Ares in schwarz sind unbezahlbar.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Die roten Vengeance haben 1866 MHz.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

doch gibt es.
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile rot DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (CML8GX3M2A1866C9R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab's editiert


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Lohnt sich das mit den 1866 MHz ?
Und noch ne Frage wegen dem CPU-Kühler:
Was würdet ihr vom Coolermaster V8/V10 oder dem Dark Rock Pro 2 halten?


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn dann der Dark Rock.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Dark Rock ist gut 


Der CM sagt mir nix.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



ich888 schrieb:


> Der CM sagt mir nix.


 
Das ist ein Optik Monster der nur teuer ist aber schlechter kühlt als der Brocken und lauter ist als ein LC-Power beim Brennen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Achso, dann ist ja gut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das mit den 1866 MHz ?
> Und noch ne Frage wegen dem CPU-Kühler:
> Was würdet ihr vom Coolermaster V8/V10 oder dem Dark Rock Pro 2 halten?


 Zum RAM: Das lohnt nicht, das is höchstens im messbaren Bereich


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok dann nehm ich den Dark Rock Pro 2 und den schwarzen RAM.
Das wärs dann glaub ich.

EDIT: Ach ja Hwv hat die GTX670 nicht mehr im angebot...
Ich bestell sie einfach bei MIX.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm CL9. Niedriger = besser



Oh. Ich dachte höher wär da besser...
Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht bestellt 
Ich sollte also den CL9er nehmen,oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja. Wenn er billiger is. Wenn er teurer is, nimm 10. Das merkst du eh nie


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Wenn er billiger is. Wenn er teurer is, nimm 10. Das merkst du eh nie



Der 10er is teurer.
Ich nehm also den 9er, richtig?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, CL 9 ist minimal (messbar) schneller.


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, CL 9 ist minimal (messbar) schneller.



Und n Euro günstiger, warum auch immer.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann hier noch mal die Konfig:

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
CPU:Intel Core i 7 3770K
GPU:ASUS GTX 670 CU II TOP
NT: Be Quiet dark power pro 10 650W
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8Gb LP CL9
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF-X
SSD: Samsung 830 256Gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2Tb
Laufwerk: Asus Bluray Combo retail
Monitor: Asus P278Q
Tastatur: CM Storm Trigger
+Kabelsleeve & ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter(kann mir da jemand welche empfehlen (200mm und rote LEDs)?)


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Den Monitor kenne ich nicht  Welches Modell meinst Du da genau?

Das Board ist echt übertrieben. Da ist es ja noch sinnvoller, eine GTX 680 zu kaufen 

Lüfter kannst Du Dir den mal anschauen: BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 19dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020R-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann hier noch mal die Konfig:
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX
> CPU:Intel Core i 7 3770K
> ...



Verstehe die sinnfreie config nicht, Sorry.  Hat dir das Board hier jemand empfohlen? Oder das Netzteil? Oder die CPU zum Gamen? Wenn du Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen willst, Kauf das so.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Netzteil und MB sind mal richtig OP


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Schon auf Seite 1 im 2.und 3. Post wurden andere teile empfohlen. Beratungsresistent?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Zumal es kein Geheimnis ist, dass die Asus Highend Bretter nichts abkönnen. Allein hier im Forum könnte ich Dir einige aufzählen, bei denen die Asus Maximus Boards reihenweise abgeraucht sind (streetjumper16, 2x das von quantenslipstream, the.hai hat glaub ich auch schon eine Odysee mit Asus hinter sich usw.)

Mal abgesehen vom miesen Support, die Leute dürfen dann 6 Wochen oder länger auf ein neues Board warten


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Mir wurde empfohlen ein NT mit 550W-680W zu nehmen.
Den CPU hab ich genommen, da ich auch öfter rendern werde.
Und das MB, weil es quasi den besten onboard Sound hat ( ich also keine extra soundkarte brauche) und weil es zum Farbthema schwarz/rot passt.


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Und das MB, weil es quasi den besten onboard Sound hat ( ich also keine extra soundkarte brauche) und weil es zum Farbthema schwarz/rot passt.



Jede Asus Xonar Soundkarte wischt mit dem onboard Sound vom Maximus den Boden auf


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Den Monitor kenne ich nicht  Welches Modell meinst Du da genau?


Sry, ich meinte den ASUS PB278Q


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Mir wurde empfohlen ein NT mit 550W-680W zu nehmen.
> Den CPU hab ich genommen, da ich auch öfter rendern werde.
> Und das MB, weil es quasi den besten onboard Sound hat ( ich also keine extra soundkarte brauche) und weil es zum Farbthema schwarz/rot passt.


 Wer zur Hölle hat das NT empfohlen?!?


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Asus Xonar Soundkarte wischt mit dem onboard Sound vom Maximus den Boden auf



Deshalb ist ja der ThunderFX dabei.


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ui, schon wieder jemand der rendert 

Sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Chip :
> 
> Mit OC reicht das auch
> Wenn du willst, nimm halt 680W.



DU hast mir das empfohlen.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Mir wurde empfohlen ein NT mit 550W-680W zu nehmen.
> Den CPU hab ich genommen, da ich auch öfter rendern werde.
> Und das MB, weil es quasi den besten onboard Sound hat ( ich also keine extra soundkarte brauche) und weil es zum Farbthema schwarz/rot passt.



dann nimm eben das Board: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu 'ne PCI Soundkarte, z.B: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI (90-YAA0B0-0UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und gut ist


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde empfohlen ein NT mit 550W-680W zu nehmen.
> Den CPU hab ich genommen, da ich auch öfter rendern werde.
> Und das MB, weil es quasi den besten onboard Sound hat ( ich also keine extra soundkarte brauche) und weil es zum Farbthema schwarz/rot passt.



Dir wurde ein Netzteil bis 500w empfohlen. Be quiet e9 480w wurde auch genannt. Niemand hier empfiehlt dir 650watt, niemand.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir wurde ein Netzteil bis 500w empfohlen. Be quiet e9 480w wurde auch genannt. Niemand hier empfiehlt dir 650watt, niemand.



Doch GeForce-Lover.
Oder hat der sich verschrieben?


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Das Board ist aber übertrieben, so etwas würde da auch völlig reichen. Das Netzteil ist übertrieben da reicht auch das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W. Beim RAM auf die Low Profile Module achten. Eine normale HDD reicht auch völlig aus, es Bedarf wirklich keine Raptor als Datenlager.



Haettest nur den 3. Post lesen sollen


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Da ging es doch darum, eine 2. GTX 670 einzubauen, oder? Dann wäre ein 650 Watt Netzteil schon OK.

Zum Monitor gibt es noch keine Tests oder? Wenn Du vorrangig schnelle Shooter spielst, würde ich eher einen 120Hz oder 144Hz Schirm nehmen: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Da ging es doch darum, eine 2. GTX 670 einzubauen, oder? Dann wäre ein 650 Watt Netzteil schon OK.
> 
> Zum Monitor gibt es noch keine Tests oder? Wenn Du vorrangig schnelle Shooter spielst, würde ich eher einen 120Hz oder 144Hz Schirm nehmen: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



In seiner config nennt er nur eine. Und nichts desto trotz ist das Mobo immernoch zu oversized. Und komisch, immer wenn ein i5 empfohlen wird rendern die Leute auf einmal.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Jap, der i7 muss wohl aus Prestigegründen her


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Zum MB bin ich durch das Video gekommen:
Video

Der Monitor wurde auch von ihm reviewt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Doch GeForce-Lover.
> Oder hat der sich verschrieben?


 Wo hab ich 650 geschrieben? Wenn ja, meinte ich 450. Vertippt


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich den i7 nehmen.
> 
> Das macht bei viel Rendering schon Sinn, wenn man 8Threads hat.



Wer hat den gesagt 8 Threads würden bei viel Rendering Sinn machen?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Also ich würde sagen, man sollte hier keinen steinigen, nur weil am Ende ausnahmsweise mal nicht der 08/15-i5-Macho-Straight-E9-CM-480-8GB-GTX670-Asrock-Z77-Pro3-Einheitsbrei-Rechner rauskommt 

Wenn das Budget da ist und über das suboptimale Preis/Leistungsverhältnis () hingewiesen wurde, warum nicht? Kompatibel ist alles, daher viel Spaß damit


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den gesagt 8 Threads würden bei viel Rendering Sinn machen?



Für das bisschen pipifax rendern reicht der i5. Anfangs hast du nichts davon gesagt, als aber der i5 im Raum stand und du dir den i7 gewünscht hast, kam auf einmal Rendering dazu^^. Die 8 Threads machen auch nur dann Sinn, wenn die Programme es unterstützen. So ein bisschen letsplay mit camtasia ist da keine Begründung, zumal camtasia kein HT unterstützt.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Für das bisschen pipifax rendern reicht der i5. Anfangs hast du nichts davon gesagt, als aber der i5 im Raum stand und du dir den i7 gewünscht hast, kam auf einmal Rendering dazu^^. Die 8 Threads machen auch nur dann Sinn, wenn die Programme es unterstützen. So ein bisschen letsplay mit camtasia ist da keine Begründung, zumal camtasia kein HT unterstützt.



Ich wunder mich nur darüber warum Leute von heut auf morgen ihre Meinung ändern...


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich nur darüber warum Leute von heut auf morgen ihre Meinung ändern...


 
Hast du doch auch? Auf einmal wars dann doch "rendern"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man halt Aufgaben machen will die 8 Threads bzw. SMT nutzen können und diese Aufgaben auch oft macht, macht der i7 wie schon gesagt sinn.


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man halt Aufgaben machen will die 8 Threads bzw. SMT nutzen können und diese Aufgaben auch oft macht, macht der i7 wie schon gesagt sinn.



Soll er den i7 nehmen, mir doch egal. Der Umschwung kam aber erst, als der i5 im Raum stand. Des weiteren wurde vom Doc schon im 3. Post u.a. Was zum Mobo gesagt und auf Seite 7 ist es trotzdem noch das 300euro Teil. Warum kommen die Menschen dann hier her wenn sie eh das nehmen was sie wollen? 
Wahrscheinlich wurde erwartet, dass wir sagen: "config geil, Kauf das so"


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Target du verstehst da was falsch Er rendert! 
Blender/Cinema 4D unterstützen doch alle 8 und mehr Threads


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll er den i7 nehmen, mir doch egal. Der Umschwung kam aber erst, als der i5 im Raum stand. Des weiteren wurde vom Doc schon im 3. Post u.a. Was zum Mobo gesagt und auf Seite 7 ist es trotzdem noch das 300euro Teil. Warum kommen die Menschen dann hier her wenn sie eh das nehmen was sie wollen?
> Wahrscheinlich wurde erwartet, dass wir sagen: "config geil, Kauf das so"



Erstens hab ich den i7 in meiner ersten Konfig wegen dem HT (woraus folgt das ich bereits wusste das der i7 besser zum rendern geeignet ist als der i6)
Und zweitens habe ich gewisse Dinge aufgrund eurer Beratung abgeändert.
Ich hätte mich auch nicht an dieses Forum gewandt, wenn ich mir zu 100% sicher gewesen wäre, das die Konfig die beste ist.


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Target du verstehst da was falsch Er rendert!
> Blender/Cinema 4D unterstützen doch alle 8 und mehr Threads



Der i7 is ja die kleinere "Verschwendung" aber das Board und das NT


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich den i7 in meiner ersten Konfig wegen dem HT (woraus folgt das ich bereits wusste das der i7 besser zum rendern geeignet ist als der i_*6*_)


 Der i6 is gut, ja


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Der hat wahrscheinlich 4 echte und 2 virtuelle Kerne


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat wahrscheinlich 4 echte und 2 virtuelle Kerne



Was wiederum perfekt für BF3 wäre


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Was wiederum perfekt für BF3 wäre


 
nein. BF zieht keinen Nutzen aus mehr als 4 Kernen...

Wenn es ein rot/schwarzes MB sein muss, dann dieses: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> nein. BF zieht keinen Nutzen aus mehr als 4 Kernen...
> 
> Wenn es ein rot/schwarzes MB sein muss, dann dieses: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Battlefield 3 unterstützt doch 6 Kerne oder nicht?


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Dann hab ich mich mal verlesen/verhört ...


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Im Singleplayer ist die CPU Banane: Benchmark-Ergebnisse: Battlefield 3 : Gaming-CPUs unter 175

Im Multiplayer sind mehr (Intel -)Kerne / Threads von Vorteil: http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/746236dc_2506.png


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich bleib beim i7 und dem NT.
Das Motherboard kommt mir einfach so gut vor ... 
(habt ihr das Video gesehen?)


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Im Singleplayer ist die CPU Banane: Benchmark-Ergebnisse: Battlefield 3 : Gaming-CPUs unter 175
> 
> Im Multiplayer sind mehr (Intel -)Kerne / Threads von Vorteil: http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/746236dc_2506.png



Ich werd ohnehin Fast ausschließlich Im Multi zocken


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd ohnehin Fast ausschließlich Im Mulit zocken



Das NT das so teuer ist? Das Borad wäre was für extrem bencher. Ich stemple das hier jetzt als beratungsresistent ab.


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn du guten Sound möchtest, kauf dir eine gescheite Soundkarte! 
Und ganz ehrlich? Auf Videos und Reviews auf Youtube würde ich nicht sonderlich viel geben...

Im Grunde genommen kann es mir ja egal sein, du lässt dich ja sowieso nicht umstimmen, aber sag mal wieviel du renderst und womit!


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Auf den Videos von MS-Tech sehn die Netzteile auch sau gut aus


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Videos von MS-Tech sehn die Netzteile auch sau gut aus



Das NT ist doch gut, oder nicht?

@Softy Momenran benutze ich noch Camtasia, ich will aber auf Cinema 4D oder Sony Vegas umsteigen.(welches ist eig. besser?)
Zur Menge: 1-2 mal pro Woche jeweils 2-5h Aufnahme.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das NT ist doch gut, oder nicht?



Ja, das Dark Power Pro ist imo die beste Netzteilserie auf dem Markt, aber eben sehr teuer, ein Straight Power E9 ist auch sehr gut und mehr als ausreichend.




Coldhardt schrieb:


> @Softy Momenran benutze ich noch Camtasia, ich will aber auf Cinema 4D oder Sony Vegas umsteigen.(welches ist eig. besser?)
> Zur Menge: 1-2 mal pro Woche jeweils 2-5h Aufnahme.



Keine Ahnung. Ich glaube, Du meintest Soth und nicht mich


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Momenran benutze ich noch Camtasia, ich will aber auf Cinema 4D oder Sony Vegas umsteigen.(welches ist eig. besser?)
> Zur Menge: 1-2 mal pro Woche jeweils 2-5h Aufnahme.


Cinema 4D ist absolut nicht mit Vegas 
vergleichbar ! Cinema 4D ist ein Programm zum Rendern, Vegas ein Videoschnitt Programm...


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Cinema 4D ist absolut nicht mit Vegas
> vergleichbar ! Cinema 4D ist ein Programm zum Rendern, Vegas ein Videoschnitt Programm...



Oh. Das wusste ich nicht.
Also bräuchte ich beide?


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube du verwechselst hier die Begriffe Encoding und Rendering 

Wenn du wirklich Videos rendern willst benötigst du beide Programme, nur fürs Schneiden und Encoding reicht Vegas aus...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

GTX 670 raus, HD 7970 rein > Die 7970 ist nun viel schneller, die News sind auf der Main.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du verwechselst hier die Begriffe Encoding und Rendering



Ja stimmt. Wofür brauch ich Rendering (Viedos kleiner machen?)und wofür encoding?


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

Da liegt schon der Hase begraben 
Rendern: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildsynthese

Encoding: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodierer


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegt schon der Hase begraben
> Rendern: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildsynthese
> 
> Encoding: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodierer



Ist ja interessant.
Ich brauch also mind drei Programme (Aufnahme-da hab ich an Fraps oder dxtroy gedacht-;Encoding und Rendering )
Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Kostenlose Programme? Wenn nein wie viel darfs kosten?


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

Du willst also wirklich Rendern? Also Spezialeffekte à la Hollywood (Transformers,...) ?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

ne, effekte wie spongebob


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst also wirklich Rendern? Also Spezialeffekte à la Hollywood (Transformers,...) ?



Ne eigentlich nicht...(ich hab den Artikel nur Überflogen und dachte das macht man um die Landschaften und Gegenstände erst sichtbar zu machen(totaler Schwachsinn, ich weiß ))
Ich hör nur ständig LPer sagen sie müssten noch das und das rendern, aber die haben wohl keine Ahnung 
Ein kostenloses Programm zum Intro erstellen,ect. Wär aber schon gut, weiß da wer eins?


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

So was hier ist rendern: Cinema 4D Rendern Tutorial [German]l [HD] - YouTube
Was die bestimmt meinen ist, dass man das aufgenommene Video in ein anderes Format umwandelt.

Intros kann man mit dem Movie Maker erstellen.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut was Cinema kostet...3000€? NO WAY!!!


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Cinema 4D kostet 800€.  So was brauchst du auch nicht, nur wenn du so was hier gestalten und rendern willst: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/415228_302169716540849_1202916283_o.jpg


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Legacyy schrieb:


> So was hier ist rendern: Cinema 4D Rendern Tutorial [German]l [HD] - YouTube
> Was die bestimmt meinen ist, dass man das aufgenommene Video in ein anderes Format umwandelt.
> 
> Intros kann man mit dem Movie Maker erstellen.


 Haha, auch wenn du das Video auf die Schnelle gefunden hast, nun weiß ich ausserdem wie man rendert, auch wie man C4D crackt  

Würde das Video schnell rausnehmen...


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Haha, auch wenn du das Video auf die Schnelle gefunden hast, nun weiß ich ausserdem wie man rendert, auch wie man C4D crackt
> Würde das Video schnell rausnehmen...


 Was hat das Video mit nem Crack zu tun?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (22. Oktober 2012)

ist cracken nicht legal?


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Cinema 4D kostet 800€.  So was brauchst du auch nicht, nur wenn du so was hier gestalten und rendern willst: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/415228_302169716540849_1202916283_o.jpg


 
uuups ich hab nur die studio version gesehen


----------



## Legacyy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, bei der ist noch viel anderes Zeug dabei, was man nicht braucht^^ 


BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> ist cracken nicht legal?


 Nö


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> ist cracken nicht legal?


 
Allein das Wort "Cracken" ist hier ungern gesehn, bleibt bitte beim Thema


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Noch ne Frage  :
Was für ein Windows soll ich nehmen Win 7 Pro oder Ultimate? (64bit)


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Frage  :
> Was für ein Windows soll ich nehmen Win 7 Pro oder Ultimate? (64bit)



Ultimate is unnotig^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage  :
> Was für ein Windows soll ich nehmen Win 7 Pro oder Ultimate? (64bit)


 Home Premium reicht völlig 

Pro bietet dem Heimanwender keine Vorteile und Ultimate is unnötig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das einzigste was mal an ultimate interessant werden könnte ist das bei Hp nicht mehr als 16GB RAm möglich sind


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das einzigste was mal an ultimate interessant werden könnte ist das bei Hp nicht mehr als 16GB RAm möglich sind


 Dann reicht Pro. Das kann, wie Ultimate, 192 Gb


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Dann reicht Pro. Das kann, wie Ultimate, 192 Gb


 Na und, aber ultimate klingt cooler
nein mal im ernst HP reicht vollkommen


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

HP: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350916105&sr=8-1
Pro: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Professional-Bit-gelabelt-Multilingual/dp/B005HAKMD8/ref=pd_cp_sw_3 oder http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Profes..._1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1350916144&sr=1-1
Ulti: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Ultima..._1_5?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1350916169&sr=1-5


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Außerdem kann man bei Pro ein Backup auf ein NAS machen, bei HP geht das nur lokal.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Jap, darüber ärgere ich mich manchmal


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> ne, effekte wie spongebob


Quark, Spongebob ist nicht gerendert!


@DR0PB0SS 
Wenn du Legaccy schon empfiehlst das Video zu entfernen solltest du den Link ebenfalls aus deinem Quote löschen




Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant.
> Ich brauch also mind drei Programme (Aufnahme-da hab ich an Fraps oder dxtroy gedacht-;Encoding und Rendering )
> Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


Nimm zum Aufnehmen fraps, du solltest allerdings für reichlich Platz auf der Platte sorgen!
Schneiden kann man mit so ziemlich jedem Programm zum transkodieren. x264 als Encoder hat sogar eine entsprechende Funktion bereits implementiert. Damit lassen sich allerdings keine Übergänge machen und die Audioverarbeitung müsste getrennt erfolgen (bei x264)...



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hör nur ständig LPer sagen sie müssten noch das und das rendern, aber die haben wohl keine Ahnung


Jein, die Intros sind größtenteils wirklich gerendert, dass macht man aber zum Beispiel in After Effects und das auch nur ein einziges Mal. Anschließend ladet man das Intro einfach ins Schnittprogramm oder encodet es zusammen mit dem Video...

Das mit dem Rendern kommt übrigens von Premiere Pro und Vegas, die das Encoding als Rendern bezeichnen...


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jap, darüber ärgere ich mich manchmal


 
Ein Backup auf ein NAS, welches den Speicherplatz über iSCSI bereitstellt geht aber.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich ärgere mich das man kein Backup auf einen anderen PC in der selben Heimnetzgruppe machen kann


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Kann man, wenn man nicht smb sondern iSCSI nutzt.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen was genau die Vorteile von Pro/Ulti gegenüber HP sind ( außer Backup auf NAS)?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Back up?
Nie gemacht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Dateiverschlüsselung

Backup aufs Netzwerk usw.

http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows7/products/compare


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Back up?
> Nie gemacht.


 
Bald kommt ein Thread: wie rette ich meine Daten? 

Hier ein Vergleich der Versionen:
Übersicht der Editionen von Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows

@ich888
Es geht auch mit HP ein Netzwerkbackup, aber nur mit iSCSI und nicht mit smb.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich mit der Remotedesktopverbindung also Dateien von meinem Eechner auf mein Laptop holen, wenn ich vergessen hab sie rüberzuziehen? (Braucht das Laptop dann auch pro?)


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Timsu schrieb:


> Bald kommt ein Thread: wie rette ich meine Daten?


 
Sowas passiert mir nicht. Ebenso habe ich nie einen Virus.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas passiert mir nicht. Ebenso habe ich nie einen Virus.


 
Das beste Virensystem ist immer bei uns (bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger/gar nicht )

Windows Update ist aber manchmal auch fies


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der beste Virenschutz ist immer noch der eigenen Verstand.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

keine Pr0ns runterladen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> keine Pr0ns runterladen?


 
Natürlich runter laden aber von Quellen die du kennst.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

@Power 
Was glaubst du denn, was Thres mit seinem Rechner schneidet und encodet


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> @Power
> Was glaubst du denn, was Thres mit seinem Rechner schneidet und encodet


 
Familienaufnahmen mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

die Anzahl der Klicks auf den einschlägigen Seiten sagt was anderes.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



> die Anzahl der Klicks auf den einschlägigen Seiten sagt was anderes.


hat kräftig dazu beigetragen?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der beste Virenschutz ist immer noch der eigenen Verstand.


 
genau darauf war meine Anspielung


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

B2T pls.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich galube mein Beitrag ist untergegangen


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Ich galube mein Beitrag ist untergegangen


 
Meine Frage auch 
Also brauch ich nur Fraps und Camtsia/Vegas um Videos zu schneiden und zu transcodieren, oder?


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja! Zusätzlich viel Speicherplatz und vielleicht Jemanden, der dir ein Intro erstellt. 
Wie Legacy bereits erwähnt hat, sollte das aber auch mit dem Moviemaker gehen, wobei ich das nicht weiß

Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, inwiefern man etwas beim Encoding in Vegas und Camtasia einstellen kann...


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Was willst du eigentlich schneiden?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich nehm mal an LP*s fuer YT


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ist das Wahrscheinlichste, wenn er mit fraps aufnehmen will


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Was will er dann mit so teuren Videoschnittprogrammen?
Das kann er auch mit Freeware machen.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Frag mich was leichteres..., 
Ich habe die Programme ja nicht vorgeschlagen


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Frag mich was leichteres...,
> Ich habe die Programme ja nicht vorgeschlagen


 
Ich sollte wirklich mal den gesamten Thread lesen. 
Das ist schon das zweite Mal heute.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Frag mich was leichteres...,
> Ich habe die Programme ja nicht vorgeschlagen


 
Welches Prog soll ich denn nehmen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bei einfachem YT encoden?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn ich was mit Fraps mache dann schmeißt das Programm ein AVI aus.
Das öffne ich mit Virtual Dub und schneide das dann. Das kann ich neu komprimieren und nochmals kleiner machen -- je nach Codec eben den ich da benutze -- und dann kann ich das z.B. bei Youtube oder sonst wo hochladen.
Für Virtual Dub gibt es eine Menge Filter und Plug Ins. Eins der besten Freeware Schnittprogramme.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich was mit Fraps mache dann schmeißt das Programm ein AVI aus.
> Das öffne ich mit Virtual Dub und schneide das dann. Das kann ich neu komprimieren und nochmals kleiner machen -- je nach Codec eben den ich da benutze -- und dann kann ich das z.B. bei Youtube oder sonst wo hochladen.
> Für Virtual Dub gibt es eine Menge Filter und Plug Ins. Eins der besten Freeware Schnittprogramme.


 
Ok. Das hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Mann muss sich nur ein zwei Minuten einarbeiten und dann ist das Programm wirklich top


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Unübersichtlich ist es^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Mann muss sich nur ein zwei Minuten einarbeiten und dann ist das Programm wirklich top


 


target2804 schrieb:


> Unübersichtlich ist es^^


 
Das ist richtig. Es ist nicht einfach aber wer ein wenig Englisch kann -- das Programm gibt es nicht auf deutsch -- und ein wenig Feingefühl entwickelt kommt damit klar.
Hier geht einfach mal ausprobieren und experimentieren.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> nein mal im ernst HP reicht vollkommen


 
Jep Ultimate ist für den längeren Balken


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

sofern man alles an harware reinsteckt, was ultimate mehr verarbeiten aknn


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Noch mal meine Frage die in dem Chaos  untergegangen ist:
Kann ich mit der Remotedesktopverbindung also Dateien von meinem Rechner auf mein Laptop holen, wenn ich vergessen hab sie rüberzuziehen? (Braucht das Laptop dann auch pro?)


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Du kannst unter Windows einfach ein Heimnetzwerk machen und dann Daten hin und herschieben.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst unter Windows einfach ein Heimnetzwerk machen und dann Daten hin und herschieben.



Kann ich das auch machen wenn z.B. ich mein Laptop in der Schule vergessen hab und mein Referat noch auf meinem PC ist (ist ja dann kein Heimnetzwerk, oder?)


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wer lässt denn schon seinen Laptop in der Schule, und noch dazu eingeschaltet?   

Du kannst den Kram, der wichtig ist, irgendwo hochladen und dann mit dem anderen Rechner wieder runterladen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Für so etwas gibt es USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten und DVDs/CDs.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

@Softy Sorry hab mich vertippt  Ich meinte wenn man den Laptop in der Schule dabei hat und ein Referat halten muss, was aber noch aufm Rechner daheim ist, kann man sich das dann einfach runterladen? (Schul-W-LAN is ja kein Heimnetzwerk ) oder muss ich das erst in einer Art Cloud speichern?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Puh. Mir fällt noch Teamviewer ein. Wenn Du den Code und das Passwort auswendig lernst (), kannst Du dann von Deinem Laptop aus auf Deinen Rechner zu Hause zugreifen.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Puh. Mir fällt noch Teamviewer ein. Wenn Du den Code und das Passwort auswendig lernst (), kannst Du dann von Deinem Laptop aus auf Deinen Rechner zu Hause zugreifen.



Aber mit der Remotedesktopverbindung von Professional geht das nicht oder?(Wär nämlich der einzige Grund Pro statt HP zu nehmen  oder ist Teamviewer kostenlos ?)


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Doch, damit geht das auch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8KJBYiB0F8


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, damit geht das auch:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8KJBYiB0F8">YouTube Link</a>



Dann bräuchte ich aber Pro auf meinem Laptop und nicht auf meinem Rechner, oder?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Fernsteuern lassen sich Rechner erst ab "Pro"

Aktiv fernsteuern geht mit allen Windows Versionen. Daher muss Pro auf dem Rechner zu Hause sein, wenn Du auf diesen zugreifen willst. Glaube ich


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nimm einfach teamviewer, du müsstest sowieso Wake-on-Lan einrichten, wenn dein PC nicht die ganze Zeit an ist...


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich würde ein VPN Netzwerk machen, dann kannst du von überall so auf deine Daten zugreifen, als wärst du zuhause.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja kompliziert... 
Was kostet Teamviewer denn?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nix: Kostenloser TeamViewer Download für Windows


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ist ja kompliziert...


 
Etwas kompliziert
Dafür kannst du auch unterwegs auf deine Daten und nicht nur auf den Desktop zugreifen.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas kompliziert
> Dafür kannst du auch unterwegs auf deine Daten und nicht nur auf den Desktop zugreifen.



Also brauch ich Pro NICHT auf meinem Laptop um von dem aus auf meinen PC zuzugreifen, sondern nur aufm PC selbst?


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Windowsversion ist für Remotedesktop egal, das kann man auch über andere Programme lösen.
Ich meinte, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob du eine Remotedesktopverbindung nach Hause aufbaust, oder ob du unterwegs auf deine Daten zugreifst.


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

Cpu:Intel I7 3770K
MB:Asrog Extreme9
2x8GB Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz DDR3
HD7970 DCII SC
240GB OCZ Agility SSD
1TB Western Digital Caviar black

Thermalright Macho Rev A-cpu cooler
Enermax /Corsair oder Seasonic 700W netzteil
Blueray Laufwerk

Das wäre ne gute zusammenstelung


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



sycron17 schrieb:


> Cpu:Intel I7 3770K
> MB:Asrog Extreme9
> 2x8GB Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz DDR3
> HD7970 DCII SC
> ...


 
Nein, wäre sie nicht

CPU: unnötig
MB: noch unnötiger, da reicht ein Extreme 3/4, besser Z77XD3H
Graka: ist ok.
SSD: zu hohe Ausfallraten
HDD: ist genauso schnell wie andere, aber lauter
CPU Kühler: ist ok.
NT: 700 Watt sind total unnötig


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wäre sie nicht
> 
> CPU: unnötig
> MB: noch unnötiger, da reicht ein Extreme 3/4, besser Z77XD3H
> ...



Außerdem steht die Konfig schon fest, auch wenn das P/L Verhältnis suboptimal ist .


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bitte dich nochmal ein günstigeres Mainboard + Soundkarte zu nehmen, z.B. die Xonar DX oder Essence ST(X) oder wenn nur mit Kopfhörer gehört wird zB den Yulong U100...


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte dich nochmal ein günstigeres Mainboard + Soundkarte zu nehmen, z.B. die Xonar DX oder Essence ST(X) oder wenn nur mit Kopfhörer gehört wird zB den Yulong U100...



Ich hab mich schon umgeschaut...
Ich bräuchte halt ein MB das schwarz/rot ist und ein Feature wie RoG Connect (Übertaktung via Laptop) hat. Und zusätzlich eine WLAN Karte + Soundkarte.Ich hab aber leider nichts gefunden.
Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

Wieso willst du per Laptop übertakten
Das macht man im Bios/UEFI

Einen Soundchip hat jedes Mainboard, das würde ja aber durch die zusätzliche Soundkarte wegfallen und für WLAN gibt es Karten und Sticks...


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann kauf dir das Asus Board doch... Solche unnötigen Funktionen zu einen total übertriebenen Preis.
Aber wer hat, der hat


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst du per Laptop übertakten
> Das macht man im Bios/UEFI



Ich dachte das geht via Laptop einfacher als immer wieder den PC runterzufahren um ins BIOS zu kommen (was mit der CM Storm Trigger angeblich eh nicht geht.)Also gibt es sowas oder macht das keinen Unterschied ?


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Soundchip hat jedes Mainboard, das würde ja aber durch die zusätzliche Soundkarte wegfallen und für WLAN gibt es Karten und Sticks...



Das hab ich mit meiner Vormulierung gemeint


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich würde zum Ausloten der OC-Einstellungen eine OC-Software benutzen, dann musst Du auch nicht ständig neu starten, um Änderungen im BIOS vorzunehmen. Wenn Du  dann die optimalen Einstellungen gefunden hast, kannst Du die im BIOS speichern ung die OC-Software deinstallieren.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde zum Ausloten der OC-Einstellungen eine OC-Software benutzen, dann musst Du auch nicht ständig neu starten, um Änderungen im BIOS vorzunehmen. Wenn Du  dann die optimalen Einstellungen gefunden hast, kannst Du die im BIOS speichern ung die OC-Software deinstallieren.



Gut. Und wenn er mal abstürzt  dann änder ich's halt wieder.
Also bräuchte ich nur ein schönes Schwarz/Rotes 
Z77 Board. Gibt's da zu dem vorher schon gepostetem noch Alternativen?


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wäre sie nicht
> 
> CPU: unnötig
> MB: noch unnötiger, da reicht ein Extreme 3/4, besser Z77XD3H
> ...




Also da fragt man sich 
Wenn eine person ein gutes budget hat 
Muss man zwar nicht das teuerste nehmen doch aber au nich die schlechteren darum mittelmässig
Man fragt sich ja auch nicht ja ich habe ne asus rog rampage und so(nur ein beispiel)
Dann ja eine fr 90 euro reicht
Klar reicht das aber denke das die frage nicht war ein ausreichendes pc zusammenzustellen sondern en guten pc oder?
Und wegen der ssd
Habe selbst 2 ocz agility 3 im raid 0 und bisher nie probleme und paar kollegen haben schon mehrmals ihre samsung ssds tauschen müssen
Ich selbst habe ne western digital.red denn will gerne eine festplatte die nicht nach paar monate ausfällz und alle dateien den bach untergehen
Darum ne 24/7 NAS HDD
Zu netzteil denke.ich ist ok denn so.kann er nach wunsch später sogar ne 2te graka dazu kaufen und nicht den NT deswegen auch audwechseln


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich nur ein schönes Schwarz/Rotes
> Z77 Board. Gibt's da zu dem vorher schon gepostetem noch Alternativen?



Ist zwar auch noch oversized, aber immerhin ~100€ günstiger als das Asus Maximus : ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

sycron17 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar reicht das aber denke das die frage nicht war ein ausreichendes pc zusammenzustellen sondern en guten pc oder?


 Der PC ist gut, nur weil du gerne unnötig Geld ausgibst müssen wir das hier niemandem empfehlen !
Außerdem kann man mit dem gesparten Geld Sinnvolleres anfangen!



			
				sycron17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu netzteil denke.ich ist ok denn so.kann er nach wunsch später sogar ne 2te graka dazu kaufen und nicht den NT deswegen auch audwechseln


Das macht mal so überhaupt keinen Sinn ! 1. entweder sofort SLI/Crossfire oder gar nicht und 2. reichen dafür weit weniger als 700W


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Der PC ist gut, nur weil du gerne unnötig Geld ausgibst müssen wir das hier niemandem empfehlen !
> Außerdem kann man mit dem gesparten Geld Sinnvolleres anfangen!
> 
> Das macht mal so überhaupt keinen Sinn ! 1. entweder sofort SLI/Crossfire oder gar nicht und 2. reichen dafür weit weniger als 700W



Ich sage auch nicht unnötig ausgeben
Aber um eine sicherheit für eine weile
Und nicht ein pc für ein halbes jahr dann kommen andere games und schon kakts manche an da nicht mehr ausreicht für maxed settings


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

Gut vielleicht wegen der 700w ein bischen zu viel aber ich persönlich will nicht ein pc der 500 w braucht und der netzteil 550w ist 
Dann ist er immer auf volle touren
Darum ein bischen mehr das er nur etwa 60%läuft und nicht immer hochdreht


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Jop, bei mittlerer Auslastung läuft ein Netzteil am effizientesten. Da ein durchschnittlicher Gamingrechner unter Last aber nur so um die 250 Watt zieht, ist ein Netzteil um die 500 Watt optimal


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

sycron17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut vielleicht wegen der 700w ein bischen zu viel aber ich persönlich will nicht ein pc der 500 w braucht und der netzteil 550w ist
> Dann ist er immer auf volle touren
> Darum ein bischen mehr das er nur etwa 60%läuft und nicht immer hochdreht



Ist bei meiner Konfig schon alles eingeplant.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar auch noch oversized, aber immerhin ~100 günstiger als das Asus Maximus : ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das wurde doch vorher schon mal gepostet?
Mir sind die riesigen Fatal1ty usw. Sticker zu aufdringlich, gibts da noch Alternativen?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich glaube, das hier wurde gepostet: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77, was im Prinzip eine rot angemalte Kreuzung zwischen Asrock Z77 Pro3 und Pro4 ist 

Ansonsten kenne ich keine rot-schwarzen Boards, außer dem EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das hier wurde gepostet: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77, was im Prinzip eine rot angemalte Kreuzung zwischen Asrock Z77 Pro3 und Pro4 ist
> 
> Ansonsten kenne ich keine rot-schwarzen Boards, außer dem EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77



Verdammt...
Die beiden Asrock sind mir mit ihren Aufklebern viel zu aufdringlich...
Und das EVGA ist ja noch teuerer als die ASUS Platine...
Ihr wisst was das heißt


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, wenn Du Dich in das Board bereits verliebt hast (), gönne es Dir


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn Du Dich in das Board bereits verliebt hast (), gönne es Dir



Nö war nur n Scherz  Aber ich hab in nem Testbericht vom Maximus gelesen das es das auch ohne High end Audio gibt, ich hab's aber nicht gefunden. Wo gibt's das denn? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, wie jetzt? Welches Board soll es denn nun werden?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten kenne ich keine rot-schwarzen Boards, außer dem EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77


 
Mit dem herrlichen Lüfter auf dem Chipsatz. 
So herrlich wie überflüssig aber in 6 Monaten rattert das Ding und du kriegst die Krätze.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie jetzt? Welches Board soll es denn nun werden?



An liebsten das Maximus ohne denn High end Sound. Der Scherz war aufs EVGA bezogen


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Welches Maximus? Es gibt davon 2.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Maximus? Es gibt davon 2.



V Formula. (Ges.Thread lesen mal wieder vergessen,Thres?   )


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

Eben das wären alle die sind glaube alle aufgelistet mir gefällt besonders die 
Asus R.O.G Maximus V
Ist ganz cool und dementsprechend nicht gerade billig


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das Formula reicht. Das Extreme braucht niemand.
Aber das kostet doch nicht über 300€. 
Wenn es dir gefällt dann kauf es dir. Ist dein Geld.
Allerdings ist es schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Naja ist schon unnötig... Wenn dir die Farbe gefällt nimm doch das Fatality. Die Features sind einfach beinahe unnötig, vor allem bei dem Preis. Nur das Gene macht mMn Sinn, das ist ja mATX und somit portabel, da kommt eine gute integrierte Soundkarte etc. doch gut.


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Hättest du dir die letzte Seite durchgelesen, wüsstest du wieso er kein ASRock Fatality möchte...


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Hättest du dir die letzte Seite durchgelesen, wüsstest du wieso er kein ASRock Fatality möchte...


 
Aufkleber kann man unter Verlust der Garantie abmachen  Ansonsten, so viel Geld für die Boardfarbe auszugeben, halte ich für unnötig.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich sehe das auch so aber wer eben die Farben will muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## sycron17 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also soweit verstehe ich schon wiso er das will
Ist alt sein geschmak
Habe auch extra 100 euro bezahlt um mein pc tower neu zu lackieren mit schwarze pulver beschichtung 
Dafür sieht es.klasse aus
Und lässt sich auch anschauen 
Bei einen board ist alt versteckt aber wenn man es zeigt kann auch zu blickfänge kommen


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Jaja nur weil man angeben will... Naja die beste Lösung wär das BitFenix Ghost das Gehäuse selbst sieht schon gut aus mit der Beleuchtung, man muss ja nicht zeigen, was innen ist


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Noch mal meine letzte Frage:
Ich hab in nem Testbericht vom Maximus V Formula gelesen das es das auch ohne Highend Audio gibt, ich hab's aber nicht gefunden. Wo gibt's das denn? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

High-End Audio

ASUS Maximus V Formula, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBII0-G0EAYOVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bitte schön: ASUS Maximus V Formula, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBII0-G0EAYOVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: zu lahm


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Hier gibts das ohne Möchtegern-Highend-Audio: ASUS Maximus V Formula, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBII0-G0EAYOVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT: Viel zu lahm


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Mit Highend Audio war also der ThunderFX gemeint?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nein, mit Highend Audio ist sowas hier gemeint : ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was daran High-End sein soll aber wahrscheinlich schon.....

@softy 
Bloß das die auch nicht so wirklich toll ist


----------



## Timsu (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, mit Highend Audio ist sowas hier gemeint : ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Eher sowas: RME Fireface UFX


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Und dann nur USB 2.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Gut. Dann nehm ich die RME Fireface UFX.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Gut. Dann nehm ich die RME Fireface UFX.


 SIcher
Mach dan ein Review davon


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> SIcher
> Mach dan ein Review davon



Türlich.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> SIcher
> Mach dan ein Review davon



Äähh...
Leider ist mir grade aufgefallen, dass gestern meine Kamera kaputtgegangen ist...
Sorry, Mann...


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Eine schöne Kombi wäre zum Beispiel:
Linn Klimax DSM + Creek Audio Evolution 5350 oder T+A PA 1260 R + entsprechende Boxen...


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Sind mir zu viele Knöpfe  

Was würde der Spaß denn kosten?


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Mehr als der PC


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Mehr als der PC


 
Deiner oder meiner?


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Mehr als der PC aus diesem Thread, Deiner, Thres und Meiner zusammen wobei mit Abstand das Teuerste der Netzwerkplayer ist...

Ich wollte aber nicht den Klimax, sondern "nur" den Akkurate DSM verlinken.
Und es fehlen ja auch noch passende Boxen


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Da wir grad beim Thema Sound sind...
Was wär denn ne gute Soundkarte bis 400€?
(Am besten mit USB Output, weil ich in meiner Unbesonnenheit ein USB Headset gekauft hab  )


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ein USB Heatset kannst du doch einfach in einen USB Port stecken. Was willst du da mit einer Soundkarte die USB Ports hat?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das wird eine lustige Diskussion 

Welches Headset ist das denn?


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir grad beim Thema Sound sind...
> Was wär denn ne gute Soundkarte bis 400€?
> (Am besten mit USB Output, weil ich in meiner Unbesonnenheit ein USB Headset gekauft hab  )



Trollst du? USB in die Soka stecken? Außerdem ist es bei den meisten headsets eh Wurst weil die Qualität ******** ist. Wenn du nicht gerade sehr sehr gute Monitore mit Sound befeuern willst, Scheiß auf die Soka. 

Nochmal ganz kurz: du hast doch die gtx 690 nicht genommen, oder in willst 400euro für ne soundkarte ausgeben, dass das USB headset besseren Ton gibt? lOL


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn man das Rauschen des Onboardsounds ertragen kann, ist eine Soundkarte wirklich vernachlässigbar


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Rauschen des Onboardsounds ertragen kann, ist eine Soundkarte wirklich vernachlässigbar



Per USB ist das doch mehr als Bockwurst


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab das Logitech G35.
Und ich dachte eig. das ich dessen Sound durch die SoKa verbessern kann (bei der RME Fireface UFX gabs das doch auch?) , aber offensichtlich lag ich falsch


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich bezog mich auf diese Aussage, die imho Schwachsinn ist...





target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade sehr sehr gute Monitore mit Sound befeuern willst,  Scheiß auf die Soka.



USB Headsets haben einen DAC integriert, da kann man den Klang nicht verbessern, zumal das Headset an sich schon nicht sonderlich gut ist! Ein Superlux für 20€ wäre billiger und gleich gut gewesen


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das ist ein Irrtum. Da hilft nur ein vernünftiger Kopfhörer, welchen ich Dir hiermit auch empfehlen würde


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das sag ich doch, dass das mit USB headset keine Sinn macht


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Lass Dich von Soth beraten, dann bekommst Du was gutes auf die Ohren . Muss ja nicht Hai-End sein .


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezog mich auf diese Aussage, die imho Schwachsinn ist...
> 
> USB Headsets haben einen DAC integriert, da kann man den Klang nicht verbessern, zumal das Headset an sich schon nicht sonderlich gut ist! Ein Superlux für 20€ wäre billiger und gleich gut gewesen



Tja...
Damals hatte ich noch überhaupt keine Ahnung und hab mir gedacht: 7.1 surround Sound?
Das muss gut sein her damit. (ich wollt mir sogar vor 2 Wochen nen Adapter für USB auf analog Audio holen um den dann ins MB/ThunderFX zu stecken    )


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das G35 simuliert auch nur Surround per Dolby Headphone! Das ist ein ganz normales (stark überteuertes) Stereoheadset...


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Das G35 simuliert auch nur Surround per Dolby Headphone! Das ist ein ganz normales (stark überteuertes) Stereoheadset...



Wie gesagt...
Keine Ahnung von nix


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn noch Luft im Budget hast, würde ich mir noch gescheite Kopfhörer gönnen. Mit ordentlichem Sound macht Spielen gleich viel mehr Spaß. Dann bist Du mittendrin statt nur dabei


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch Luft im Budget hast, würde ich mir noch gescheite Kopfhörer gönnen. Mit ordentlichem Sound macht Spielen gleich viel mehr Spaß. Dann bist Du mittendrin statt nur dabei



War auch mein Gedanke 
Ne gute SoKa und ein gscheites Headset.
BTW: Momentan hab ich Sennheiser PX 100 Kopfhörer für Musik und so... Und ich glaub die sind besser als mein Headset .

@Soth 
Kannst du mir da was empfehlen?
Budget: Restbudget (~400€)


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt kein gescheites Headset!

Bei deinem Budget würde ich mir ne Asus Xonar D2X/STX gönnen und dazu Beyerdynamic DT770/990/880 holen.

Aber vorher unbedingt Probehören!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Doch tuts schon bloß sind die immer doppelt so teuer wie deren Kopfhörer Gegenspieler.
Ein gutes  Headset wäre zum Beispiel das MMX300.


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

400€ für was ? 
Soundkarte + Headset/Kopfhörer?


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> 400€ für was ?
> Soundkarte + Headset/Kopfhörer?



Yup. (vielleicht krieg ich noch 80€ mehr) aber wenn's auch billiger geht wär ich einverstanden


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Doch tuts schon bloß sind die immer doppelt so teuer wie deren Kopfhörer Gegenspieler.
> Ein gutes  Headset wäre zum Beispiel das MMX300.



Das meinte ich damit, das MMX 300 ist einfach wahnsinnig überteuert


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, das MMX300 ist gut 70-100€ zu teuer...

Ich kann dir eigentlich auch nur eindrücklich zu Kopfhörern + Mikrofon raten.
Da gäbe es beispielsweise die schon erwähnten Beyerdynamic + DT1350/ DT770 Edition, Ultrasone Pro750/ Hifi580, AKG K601/K701, Sennheiser HD600/HD650/HD25(nicht der SP!!!), Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Shure SRH840/SRH440...

Als Soundkarten gäbe es natürlich die bereits erwähnten Asus Xonar DX, die Essence ST(X), die Phoebus oder einen guten KHV-DAC Kombi à la Yulong U100, Fiio E10,...


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Ja, das MMX300 ist gut 70-100€ zu teuer...
> 
> Ich kann dir eigentlich auch nur eindrücklich zu Kopfhörern + Mikrofon raten.
> Da gäbe es beispielsweise die schon erwähnten Beyerdynamic + DT1350/ DT770 Edition, Ultrasone Pro750/ Hifi580, AKG K601/K701, Sennheiser HD600/HD650/HD25(nicht der SP!!!), Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Shure SRH840/SRH440...
> ...


 
Mir würd die Phoebus ganz gut gefallen (wer hätte das gedacht ).und dazu die Shure SRH840.


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Kopfhörer sollen dir aber nicht nur gefallen, sondern auch tonal gefallen...
Also heißt es: *Probe hören*


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Optik ist doch völlig wumpe 

Ich habe den AKG K530. Das ist so ziemlich der hässlichste KH der Welt  Aber er klingt ganz gut


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Softy, du hast noch keine Stax gesehen 
Stax SR-507


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Geiles Teil  Wo kann man den kaufen?


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Zum Beispiel hier: Stax - SR 507 High End Kopfhörer : Kopfhörer & Verstärker  
Denn kann man aber nicht so einfach per Klinke anschließen


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kopfhörer sollen dir aber nicht nur gefallen, sondern auch tonal gefallen...
> Also heißt es: Probe hören



Das stimmt natürlich. Fragt sich nur wann ich wieder nach München komme


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Softy, du hast noch keine Stax gesehen
> Stax SR-507


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier: Stax - SR 507 High End Kopfhörer : Kopfhörer & Verstärker
> Denn kann man aber nicht so einfach per Klinke anschließen


 

Von Modellpflege haben die aber auch noch nichts gehört, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Softy schrieb:


> Von Modellpflege haben die aber auch noch nichts gehört, oder?


 Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## soth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das hat primär nichts mit Geschmack, sondern mit der Bauweise (Elektrostat) zu tun...


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Kann mir jemand nen Link für nen Produktvergleich zwischen der Phoebus und der Essence STX geben (die asus website schluckt die <infos von einer <karte irgendwie immer )?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der reicht doch. 
Vivanco SR 95 Test | Kopfhörer


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der reicht doch.
> Vivanco SR 95 Test | Kopfhörer



Natürlich.
Ich kauf mir ne High-End Soundkarte und dazu so was.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Versand teurer als das Produkt selbst


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

Coldhardt schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich.
> Ich kauf mir ne High-End Soundkarte und dazu so was.



Zum Glück brauche ich keine soundkarte mein b&o System am tv wird, vielen dank timsu bei der Hilfe, mit der Musik vom NAS befeuert


----------



## soth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Link für nen  Produktvergleich zwischen der Phoebus und der Essence STX geben (die  asus website schluckt die <infos von einer <karte irgendwie immer )?


Ich weiß zwar nicht was du aus den technischen Daten ablesen willst, aber hier bitte
Produktvergleich Essence STX <-> Phoebus

Das wäre für dich vielleicht interessanter: 
Test: ASUS Xonar Phoebus - High-End-Soundkarte für Gamer


@target 
Du wärst ein Kandidat für den Linn Klimax DSM, wobei das Teil wahrscheinlich fast so viel wie deine Anlage kostet


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was du aus den technischen Daten ablesen willst, aber hier bitte
> Produktvergleich Essence STX <-> Phoebus
> 
> Das wäre für dich vielleicht interessanter:
> ...



das B&O system mit TV war knapp 10.000€ teuer.


----------



## soth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann kauf dir lieber den Linn Akurate DS, der ist billiger


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ach so schnickschnack brauch ich nicht


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Könnt Ihr Euren Audio-OT Kram mal auf die Pinnwand verlagern?


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Oktober 2012)

Also mMn hat die STX ja die bessern Werte(oder irre ich mich da?). Aber die Grage ist ob man das in der Praxis merkt...


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Essence ST(X) ist minimal besser, dafür hat die Phoebus die bessere Surroundsimulation, hat eine Tischboxboxgedönsbedienteil und man kann ein 5.1 System anschließen...


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Die Essence ST(X) ist minimal besser, dafür hat die Phoebus die bessere Surroundsimulation, hat eine Tischboxboxgedönsbedienteil und man kann ein 5.1 System anschließen...



Also sollte ich eher bei der Phoebus bleiben wenn ich öfter zocke als Musik höre, oder?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich denke nicht, dass Du einen Untersschied zwischen den beiden Karten hören wirst. Daher würde ich zur Phoebus greifen.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass Du einen Untersschied zwischen den beiden Karten hören wirst. Daher würde ich zur Phoebus greifen.



Gut.
Und ich kann heute hoffentlich die Kopfhörer testen...(weiß jemand ob man die beim Saturn, Mediamarkt, ect. testen und vergleichen kann?)


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Elektronikfachmärkte haben keine oder nur wenig teure KH. Da würde ich ein  Fachgeschäft aufsuchen. Du kannst ja mal nach Hifi-Shops in Deiner Nähe googeln und dann dort anrufen und fragen, was die so zum probehören haben.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Elektronikfachmärkte haben keine oder nur wenig teure KH. Da würde ich ein  Fachgeschäft aufsuchen. Du kannst ja mal nach Hifi-Shops in Deiner Nähe googeln und dann dort anrufen und fragen, was die so zum probehören haben.



Ok, weil ich Fahr heut nach München und wollte die da gleich mal ausprobieren. Weiß jemand da zufällig nen guten Laden?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand da zufällig nen guten Laden?



Frag mal den Hifi-Guru  Profil: Madz - Forum de Luxx


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

So auf die schnelle würde ich einfach mal sagen: Hifi-Concept - Beratung, Planung und Installation von HiFi, TV, Heimkino und Multiroom in 81667 München Haidhausen


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke. Ich hab ihm jetzt ne PN geschickt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wie wärs mit Hieber Lindberg?
Da müsste es viele geben ich bin Münchner und habe den shop schonmal gesehen


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> So auf die schnelle würde ich einfach mal sagen: Hifi-Concept - Beratung, Planung und Installation von HiFi, TV, Heimkino und Multiroom in 81667 München Haidhausen



Ok, da Schau ich auch mal vorbei.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Hieber Lindberg?
> Da müsste es viele geben ich bin Münchner und habe den shop schonmal gesehen



Ham die Überhaupt Kopfhörer ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja.

Hab grad geguckt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ham die Überhaupt Kopfhörer ?


 Ja haben sie und ich würde sagen nicht mal zu wenige ist ja ein Riesen Laden.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ich hab ihm jetzt ne PN geschickt...


 
Schick ihm am besten gleich mal Fotos von dem Raum in dem der Rechner stehen wird 

*SCNR*


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Schick ihm am besten gleich mal Fotos von dem Raum in dem der Rechner stehen wird
> 
> *SCNR*



Zu spät...
Bin schon im Zug


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann viel Erfolg beim Probehören. Bin mal gespannt, für welchen KH Du Dich entscheidst


----------



## Timsu (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Madz ist auch im Luxx nicht mehr aktiv...


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ist der Madz ganz raus?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Aber er ist gerade online, letzte Aktivität: Heute, 12:41 

Vielleicht beantwortet er nur noch PN's oder so?


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber er ist gerade online, letzte Aktivität: Heute, 12:41
> 
> Vielleicht beantwortet er nur noch PN's oder so?



Also bei mir war er nicht besonders antwortfreudig


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Hat nur auf gidf verwiesen...


----------



## target2804 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

gidf --> google ist dein freund^^


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> gidf --> google ist dein freund^^



Tja, ich hab davor aber schon gegoogelt und nur Angebote im Internet gefunden.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo im hieber Lindberg genau? Ich finds nämlich nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Musikhaus Hieber Lindberg - Sonnernstr. 15 - 80331 München - Musikhaus Hieber Lindberg

Sonnenstrasse 15, Südöstlich vom HBF. Müsstest Du vom Karlsplatz (Stachus) aus sehen können.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Suchst Du noch oder hörst Du schon?


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Musikhaus Hieber Lindberg - Sonnernstr. 15 - 80331 München - Musikhaus Hieber Lindberg
> 
> Sonnenstrasse 15, Südöstlich vom HBF. Müsstest Du vom Karlsplatz (Stachus) aus sehen können.



Ich meinte eig. In welchem Stockwerk. Ich hab die Abteilung nicht gefunden


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Man könnte auch einfach einen Verkäufer fragen


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Suchst Du noch oder hörst Du schon?



Hab grad zuende gehört. Leider hatten sie weder die Sennheiser noch gute Musik (Live-Aufnahmen), ich schwanke zwischen den Beyer-Dynamics und den Audiotechnica ATH M50....


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte auch einfach einen Verkäufer fragen



War ziemlich viel los, hab ich aber letztendlich auch gemacht.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hab grad zuende gehört. Leider hatten sie weder die Sennheiser noch gute Musik (Live-Aufnahmen), ich schwanke zwischen den Beyer-Dynamics und den Audiotechnica ATH M50....



Soth hilft Dir jetzt sicher gleich bei der Entscheidungsfindung   

Oder steht noch ein anderer Hifi-Schuppen auf dem Programm?


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nö, da helfe ich nicht
Es geht ja nicht darum was mir besser gefällt, aber du kannst mir natürlich gerne den T70 zuschicken


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, da helfe ich nicht
> Es geht ja nicht darum was mir besser gefällt, aber du kannst mir natürlich gerne den T70 zuschicken



T70? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der Beyerdynamic T70 liegt etwas über deinem Budget, deshalb habe ich ihn nicht empfohlen...
Aber du darfst in mir gerne schenken


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beyerdynamic T70 liegt etwas über deinem Budget, deshalb habe ich ihn nicht empfohlen...
> Aber du darfst in mir gerne schenken



Denn könnt ich schon nehmen, aber dann keine SoKa und das wär ja auch doof...
Wann hat du den Geburtstag?


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Im Dezember, aber das war natürlich nicht Ernst gemeint


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dezember, aber das war natürlich nicht Ernst gemeint



Und vor ner Minute auch nicht?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Im Dezember, aber das war natürlich nicht Ernst gemeint


 

Wenn du sie nicht nimmst, nimm ich sie 

BTW: im Januar, mein 18.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sie nicht nimmst, nimm ich sie
> 
> BTW: im Januar, mein 18.



Na, dann feier schön.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Na, dann feier schön.


 
Danke und das werd ich , aber jetzt mal B2T


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Naja, sagen wir mal so: Ich würde die Teile geschenkt schon nehmen aber ernst gemeint war es trotzdem nicht...

Hast du jetzt eigentlich nur dort Probe gehört? Und welche Modelle?


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich konnte leider nur da probehören 
Folgende Modelle:
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm
Beyerdynamic DT 880
Beyerdynamic DT 990
audiotechnica ATH M50 
Shure SRH440
und noch 2 andere.
wär das Custom One Pro eig. nix?


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Den Custom Pro kenne ich persönlich nicht, denn kannst du dir aber gerne auch noch anhören!

Am Besten hörst du noch einmal irgendwo ein paar andere Modelle (Sennheiser/ AKG) und bestellst dann letzendlich 2 Hörer, die du daheim testest. 
Dann natürlich mit den eigenen Aufnahmen, dort hörst du noch am ehesten einen Unterschied und weißt wie es für dich klingen muss!


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Den Custom Pro kenne ich persönlich nicht, denn kannst du dir aber gerne auch noch anhören!
> 
> Am Besten hörst du noch einmal irgendwo ein paar andere Modelle (Sennheiser/ AKG) und bestellst dann letzendlich 2 Hörer, die du daheim testest.
> Dann natürlich mit den eigenen Aufnahmen, dort hörst du noch am ehesten einen Unterschied und weißt wie es für dich klingen muss!



Gut.
Problem ist nur das ich wohl in nächster Zeit nirgendwo Hörer testen kann :/
Und noch was: Die Hörer sind doch hauptsächlich für Musik gemacht. Geben die mir dann trotzdem guten Surround Sound?
Außerdem hab ich nur mein Laptop und ich bezweifle, dass das 250Ohm schafft.


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wieso sollte ein Kopfhörer der gut für Musik geeignet ist, nicht für Games gut sein
Du kannst dir natürlich auch Spielesound auf eine CD brennen und im Laden Probe hören...  (Du wirst aber belächelt werden)


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte ein Kopfhörer der gut für Musik geeignet ist, nicht für Games gut sein
> Du kannst dir natürlich auch Spielesound auf eine CD brennen und im Laden Probe hören...  (Du wirst aber belächelt werden)



Ist mir in München auch gekommen... 
Ich hab sogar überlegt noch mal hinzufahren und mein Laptop mitzunehmen, dann hätte ich "echten" Spielesound


----------



## soth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Du müsstest aber die selbe Sequenz immer haargenau reproduzieren und wärst abgelenkt 
Da ist es einfacher etwas Ton aufzunehmen und zusammen zu schneiden...

Schräg angeschaut wirst du dann aber trotzdem


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Du müsstest aber die selbe Sequenz immer haargenau reproduzieren und wärst abgelenkt
> Da ist es einfacher etwas Ton aufzunehmen und zusammen zu schneiden...
> 
> Schräg angeschaut wirst du dann aber trotzdem



Is jetz sowieso zu spät...


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Auf jeden Fall hast Du bald einen Kopfhörer, an dem Du viele Jahre Freude hast .


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Soo, ich wollte mir jetzt mal den Audiotechnica ATH M50 und den Beyerdynamic 770 PRO/ Custom one Pro bestellen.Kann ich die dann einfach wieder zu Amazon zurückschicken, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen ?
Lohnt sich eig. die 770 Jubiläumsedition mit 32 anstatt 80/250 Ohm?


----------



## soth (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, die kannst du wieder zurückschicken, dank Fernabsatzgesetz
Die 32Ohm Version soll keinen so definierten Bass haben wie die 250Ohm Version und die wiederrum minimal schlechter sein als der mit 600Ohm. 

Persönlich gefallen mir die Pro Versionen auch nicht wirklich, da solltest du dich vielleicht mal bei Madoona nach den Edition Modellen umschauen...
Z.B.: 
BEYERDYNAMIC DT 770 Edition SD-600 Premium Kopfhörer DT770 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer
BEYERDYNAMIC DT 770 Edition WH-600 Premium Kopfhörer DT770 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer
BEYERDYNAMIC DT 770 Edition BL-600 Premium Kopfhörer DT770 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer
BEYERDYNAMIC DT 770 Edition CB-600 Premium Kopfhörer DT770 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die schaun ja richtig gut aus !  
Aber meinen Geschmack treffen die leider nicht...
Nochmal ne Frage: Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen den 880ern und den 990ern? (der preis ist ja gleich, nur die Bauweise ist verschieden...)
Schade das man sich die 770er nicht manufaktuieren kann


----------



## soth (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der DT880 ist primär anderst abgestimmt (Höhenbetonnung, ansonsten recht neutral), der DT990 hat hingegen eine Badewannenabstimmung (Höhen- und Bassbetonung)
Die ganz alten DT990er sollen aber noch neutraler sein als die Neuen, die wird man aber neu wohl nicht mehr bekommen


----------



## Coldhardt (31. Oktober 2012)

Morgen werden die Audiotechnica ATH-M50, die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro und die DT 770 Edition von Madooma bestellt ^^


----------



## soth (31. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an! 
Viel Spaß beim Probe hören.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. November 2012)

Leider krieg ich nur die Custom One Pro und die Ausiotechnica, weil mein Vater sich nicht bei Madooma anmelden will


----------



## soth (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Reicht doch, wenn du 2 Kopfhörer geschenkt bekommst


----------



## Coldhardt (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich krieg ja nicht beide, nur einen


----------



## soth (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Oh, da habe ich was falsch verstanden

...vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach nur in Zukunft Ironie-Tags setzen


----------



## Coldhardt (1. November 2012)

Das würde jedoch die Wirkungen deiner Kommentare zunichte machen. 

Edit: Soo, heute sind die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro gekommen. Der Klang ist richtig gut  Was ziemlich cool an denen ist ist der Soundslider, mit dem man die Intensität des Bass festlegen kann (sehr wenig -> extrem viel) Tragekomfort ist auch Top. Beyerdynamic verspricht ja auch neue Kabel mit Mikro.
Nur das Kabel ist etwas kurz...
Alles in allem sehr geile Kopfhörer, die hoffentlich morgen mit den Audiotechnica ATH M50 direkt verglichen werden können 

Edit2: Heut sind (endlich) die Audiotechnica gekommen, also wird heut ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Coldhardt (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Soo es sind jetzt die Audiotechnica geworden  und die Beyer gehen zurück.
Allerdings hab ich noch ne Frage: Ich hab gelesen, das die 7970 nun viel besser ist als die 670. Das Problem ist nur die Lautstärke... Kann mir da jemand ne gute & leise Karte empfehlen ? Ist Die MSI Lightning Leise?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Gigabyte WindForce, Sapphire Dual Fan


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Da das ganze etwas festgefahren ist hab ich mal was neues rausgesucht: (diesmal nicht Rot/Schwarz, sondern Gelb/Schwarz)

Ich hab mal was raus gesucht:
Prozzesor:Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM:Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was ist da der unterschied 
Motherboard:MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -weil mir das gelb/schwarze Design gefällt (besonders das mattschwarze PCB *-*)
GraKa:MSI R7970 Lightning, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -da ich nicht vorhabe eine Wakü einzubauen und mir das gelb/schwarze Design gefällt
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD:Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ODD: Ein leises DVD/ Bluray Laufwerk (Brenner), können auch 2 verschiedene sein.
Das MB und die Graka hab ich gewählt, weil ich einen Casmod im Kopf habe ud die einfach perfekt rein passen (Gelb/Schwarz)

PS: ne SoKa kommt auch rein: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CSOger (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn dir das gelb/schwarze Design so gut gefällt beim MPower und der Lightning,kannste dir auch den passenden Ram ordern.
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Board,Graka,Ram...alles blau beleuchtet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H0OAIZEEww


----------



## soth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der i7 ist immer noch unnötig 
Wenn das ganze wirklich schwarz gelb werden soll, würde ich die Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen...


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich wollte eigentlich alles weiß beleuchten.
Die crucial schaun echt gut aus 
Aber wie sind die von oben? (Draufsicht im Case)


----------



## soth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

hmm


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aber wie sind die von oben? (Draufsicht im Case)


 
Da leuchtet sie ganz gelb.


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Echt? Wie stark denn?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Alles Quark. Du brauchst diese hier :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2SkAVo545c

Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT2TXOBCEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Hübsch. Gibt's die auch mit weißen/gelben LEDs? Und in billiger?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die gibt es in orange / blau oder ein rot / grün:

crucial tracer led in DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Das sind doch die die von PCGH getestet wurden?
Allerdings ist das mit der Farbe blöd...
Wär es möglich die LEDs mit meinem Fachwissen ( ) zu wechseln ?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich glaube, die LED's kannst Du nicht mal mit Fachwissen wechseln


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Tja, dann scheiden die wohl aus.
Ganz andere Frage:
Ich hatte eig. Vor die LEDs der Phoebus zu wechseln (Blau/Rot  ).
Geht das dann auch nicht?


----------



## soth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Versuch bloß nicht auf der Soundkarte zu löten

Das wird ganz gewaltig schief gehen...


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Die LEDs sind doch in der Abseckung, oder? Und die kann man abschrauben.


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn Dich die LED's stören, kauf einfach eine Soundkarte ohne LED's


----------



## soth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Von welchen LEDs reden wir den gerade überhaupt?


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Wäre mein nächster Gedanke gewesen 
Dann wird's die STX. Aber die hat halt nicht Dolby Cinema 4.0 oder wie das heißt, was bei Filmen ja ends gut sein soll :/
@soth es geht um die LEDs, die auf der Kante der Phoebus sind und je nach Impedanz Blau oder rot leuchten (so ähnlich wie die LEDs der Matrix, die die Last anzeigen)


----------



## soth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Davon weiß ich gar nichts


----------



## Coldhardt (26. November 2012)

Ich kann jetz leider keinen Link Posten, aber auf Youtube gibt's nen Rewiew von Newegg da wird das erklärt/gezeigt.
Bei 16.10 sieht mans.
Edit: in der aktuellen PCGH sieht Mans auch (S. 112)


----------



## Coldhardt (27. November 2012)

Hat jemand eine Phoebus an der er es überprüfen könnte? Wär extrem hilfreich 
Edit: Wie sich herausgestellt hat sitzen die LEDs auf der Platine  Und das umzulöten trau ich mich nicht  Aber ich werd trotzdem die Phiebus nehmen, mal schaun was sich machen/modden lässt


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

So, ich hab die Konfig noch mal abgeändert:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K), der i7 fliegt doch noch raus die 100€ steckt ich lieber ins Modding 
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher :-/
1 x ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe
1 x MSI R7970 Lightning, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-003R)
1 x MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Ist das schön leise?
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger MX, USB, DE (SGK-6000-GKCC1-DE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) kühlt der viel besser als der dark rock 2? 
2 x Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)
So. Hab ich noch irgendwas erwähnenswertes vergeesen?

Mfg, Coldhardt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wieso kaufst du das Case doppekt?
Das MPOwer sieht zwar geil aus ist aber übertrieben
Der RaM ist gut.
Bis auf die ganzen "Angebereien" (sinnloses Geldausgeben) ist es gut


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du mit Angebereien das NT?
Das Case Kauf ich natürlich nicht doppelt 
Wegen RAM: Gibt's da einen bezahlbaren mit gelben Akzenten (Lightning Gelb)?
Und das andere Zeug passt so? (Kühler, Laufwerk )


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Produktvergleich


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Da hat nur der Mushkin die richtige Farbe...
Und der gefällt mir nicht wirklich, also bleibts der Corsair.


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der Dark Rock ist so fett, vom RAM siehst Du daher eh nix.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das M Power hat das Problem dass alle PCIe 16x Slot über die CPU laufen.
Steckst du also die Soundkarte in den untersten -- den dritten -- PCIe 16x Slot verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Außerdem kann man bei MSI die CPU Spannung nicht über den offset-Wert regeln 

-->> ASRock Z77 OC Formula, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Asrock hat halt wieder so ne Orangegelbe Farbe


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bei dem board kannst du die Drehzahl des Minilüfters im Bios stufenlos einstellen. Sehr geil. 
Von "nicht zu hören" bis "Fön" ist alles dabei.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Die SoKa hätte ich sowieso in der untersten 1x Slot gesteckt. Verlier ich dann auch Lanes?
Und um den Lüfter geht's mir eher weniger, eher die Farbe


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann mach doch einen schwarz-orangenen Biene-Maja Mod


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn du den 1x Slot benutzt ist es i.O.
Ich finde es halt albern dass alle PCIe 16x Slots über die CPU laufen denn niemand der bei Verstand ist verbaut auf einem 1155 Board drei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei schwarz Orangen Biene Maja Mod würd ich aber ne Zotac nehmen 
Ich hatte das halt alles schon im Kopf...
Kann ich der CPU dann anders mehr Spannung zuweisen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bei MSI kannst du nur die Spannung fixen.
Das bedeutet dass die Spannung nicht gesenkt wird wenn die CPU im Idle läuft.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Das heißt Temp und Verbrauch bleiben gleich... 
Packt der Dark Rock das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Dark Rock reicht dafür.

Das heißt dass die CPU im Idle mehr Strom zieht und somit auch wärmer ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nein. Der Verbrauch sinkt schon denn es macht einen Unterschied ob die CPU unter Last bei 1,3 Volt hängt oder ob sie im Idle bei 1,3 Volt hängt.
Blöd ist nur dass sie bei 1,3 Volt hängt und nicht auf 0,9 herunter gehen kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Aber abgesehen von den Temps macht das dann nix, oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nein. Es spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
Es ist nur nicht schön das ist alles.
Keine Ahnung wieso das bei MSI so ist. Die werden dafür sicher einen Grund haben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Temperaturen und Stromverbrauch gehen mit hilfe von Offset im Idle herunter.
Ich finde, dass ist ganz praktisch


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte ja zwei Profile im OC tool konfigurieren und nach dem Gamen umschalten


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja zwei Profile im OC tool konfigurieren und nach dem Gamen umschalten


 
Ganz Toll. Jedes Mal erst ins Bios gehen und umschalten wenn du spielen willst. 
Mein Tipp: Kauf dir ein anständiges Board und nicht so eine Krücke.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr unpraktisch wie ich finde 

Das würde ich echt nicht machen, das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand.

Nimm einfach das MSI und die 10 Euro wirst du nicht Bedauern, die du bei einem anderen Board gespart hättest.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wie wäre es mit schwarz/rot? 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann bleib ich beim MSI.
Lohnt sich der Dark Rock Pro 2 gegenüber dem Dark Rock 2 für 15€?
Schwarz rot war ganz am Anfang geplant, wobei mir die Sticker beim Fatalitly überhaupt nicht gefallen haben... Wär dann wohl das Asus Maximus V Formula geworden


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja lohnt. Der Pro 2 rockt alles weg.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Nein, selbst ein Thermalright Macho reicht für 4,5 Ghz. Mehr ist bei Ivy Bridge sowieso nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Liegt das an der GHz Wand?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja die ist bei Intel allgegenwärtig.
Bei AMD gibt es sowas nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Über 4,5 GHz wird einfach zu viel Spannung benötigt, die die CPU vorzeitig altern lässt und die Temperaturen gehen dann schon hoch.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Also könnt ich vlt 200 MHz mehr mit dem Pro rausholen als mit dem normalen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Also könnt ich vlt 200 MHz mehr mit dem Pro rausholen als mit dem normalen, oder?


 
Lohnt aber nicht. Mit jedem brauchbaren Kühler schaffst du 4,5GHz. 4,7GHz lohnen nicht mehr weil du eben dafür deutlich mehr Spannung brauchst und der Stromverbrauch überdimensional ansteigt. Dabei merkst du die 200MHz mehr sowieso nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Also lieber den Dark Rock 2.
Nochmal zum LW: kann ich mit dem auch CDs/DVDs Brennen und ist das schön leise?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ein Laufwerk ist leise wenn keine DVD drin ist und es ist laut wenn eine DVD drin ist.
Das war so. Das ist so. Das wird immer so sein.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Aber LG ist ganz gut, oder? Soll ich lieber Asus nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nimm das was billig ist.
Wenn ich Rechner zusammenbau schiebe ich immer ein Laufwerk vom Stapel rein und bisher hat sich noch niemand beschwert.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok. Aber CDs etc kann ich mit dem ausgewählten schon brennen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Um welches Laufwerk geht es denn überhaupt?


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieses hier: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Aha du hast einen Blu Ray Brenner genommen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wozu man einen Blu Ray Brenner braucht denn Blu Rays brennen kannst du knicken weil sie nach einen halben Jahr alle kaputt sind aber bitte. 
Klar kannst du damit auch DVD und CDs brennen.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Könnt ich mit nem normalen Bluraylaufwerk auch CDs/DVDs brennen? Blurays hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor  oder Brauch ich da noch nen extra DVD Brenner?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Du kannst dir ein Kombi Laufwerk kaufen. Das Blu Rays abspielen und DVDs und CDs brennen kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

meinst du sowas? http://lb.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/...nfigurator.maid=0&search.reset=1&search.sKey=


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, sowas zum Beispiel. Da gibt es aber auch noch andere.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nur des gefunden 
Empfiehl mir was besseres


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Den kannst du auch nehmen, aber ich glaube die nehmen sich nicht viel  

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p773842/pid/geizhals


----------



## Ashton (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ein LiteOn iHES-112-115 ~48 würde auch reichen. Ist ein DVD-Brenner und kann Blu-ray's abspielen.


----------



## soth (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Da ist bloß keine Abspielsoftware dabei...


----------



## Ashton (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Stimmt ist nur als bulk Version vorhanden...  Warum gibts keine retail Version


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok, das heißt es relativ Wayne welches ich nehme...


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn Du eine Abspielsoftware brauchst, musst Du eben retail kaufen. Ich würde den LG BH10LS38 nehmen.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok, passt das dann so?
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe
1 x MSI R7970 Lightning, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-003R)
1 x MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger MX, USB, DE (SGK-6000-GKCC1-DE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015)
1 x Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)

Nur Monitor brauch ich noch.


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Passt so 

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget für den Monitor? Wie groß soll der sein? Spielst Du vorrangig schnelle Shooter? Was willst Du sonst noch damit machen (Bild/Videobearbeitung)?


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Budget: 300-400€
Größe: am liebsten 27", wenns für 300 was anständiges gibt, sonst 24 (gibts eig 25/26"?)
Shooter schon gern hätte aber am liebsten IPS/PLS mit guten reaktionszeiten und geringem Inputlag
Auflösung: Bei 27" 2550x1440, sonst full HD


----------



## Softy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann bleibt wohl nur 24", denn ein empfehlenswerter 27" mit IPS und WQHD Auflösung kostet ab 500€: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei Du das Geld locker bei der PC-Zusammenstellung einsparen könntest, einen Monitor behält man i.d.R. mehrere Jahre und da würde ich nicht sparen.

Wenn 27" und FullHD eine Option sind: Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten gäbe es eben einen Dell U2312HM oder die neuen LG's: Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Dezember 2012)

Überzeugt. 
Dann nehm ich den Dell.(ist der vom Imputlag,etc. Gut?
Wie is Meinpaket den eigentlich so?


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Reichen 128Gb SSD auch? Da könnt ich nähmlich ca. 80€ sparen womit der Dell drin wäre


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Musst Du halt überlegen, was alles auf die SSD soll. 128GB reichen für Windows, Office-Kram und 3-4 Lieblingsspiele schon gut aus. Wenn Du allerdings schon einen 100GB Steam-Gamingordner oder so hast, würde ich zu 256 GB greifen.

Aber Einsparpotential gäbe es ja auch noch bei der Grafikarte, Board, Soundkarte, Gehäuse usw.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann empfiehl mir mal Graka und MB mit gelben Akzenten 
Und gibts zu dem gehäuse gleichwertige alternativen? (Look sollte halt der gleiche sein)

In meiner Steambibliothek sind jetzt nicht Zoo viele games, und bei denen gibt es auch kaum Ladezeiten, also :/


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, wenn es schwarz-gelb sein muss...  Aber für die Optik des Innenlebens des PC's am Monitor zu sparen, finde ich etwas  

Du kannst Dir ja mal diese Gehäuse anschauen: Produktvergleich


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok, dann jetzt die finale Konfig:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe
1 x MSI R7970 Lightning, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (V278-003R)
1 x MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27"
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger MX, USB, DE (SGK-6000-GKCC1-DE)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015)
1 x Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)

Muss ich halt noch meine Großeltern anhauen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst du so kaufen, viel Spaß damit 

Bei der Hardware sind aber Bilder Pflicht !


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das Gehäuse muss aber nicht so ausführlich drauf^^


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ihr werdet nur Pics vom Gehäuse sehen, Muhahahahaha!!!


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich hab die Scheuklappen schon parat


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bilder kommen aber erst Weihnachten, bestellt wird in 1-2 Wochen


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Bilder kommen aber erst Weihnachten, bestellt wird in 1-2 Wochen :Banane:


 

Für die tanzende Banane musst Du banane klein schreiben  


Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal der Monitor: Hat der gute Reaktionszeiten und geringe Inputlags? Also auch zum Zocken geeignet? (und nein, ich will keinen 120hz Monitor ) oder lieber den Asus PB278Q?


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die Reaktionszeiten sind vollkommen ausreichend! Wenn es schneller werden soll, greif zum ASUS VG278HE


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok, der wär  halt 144Hz und das will ich nicht (also eigentlich schon, wenn es dann noch ein IPS-Panel wäre0


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

IPS Panel mit 144MHz?


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Threshold schrieb:


> IPS Panel mit 144MHz?


 Ghz


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Wär doch Super


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ein IPS Panel mit 144Hz und 2560x1600 Pixeln... her mit dem Teil


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Kostet dann 5.000€


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann kauf ich mir lieber den neuen 4K Monitor und verzichte auf 144Hz


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Stell dir 4K Auflösung plus 120Hz vor (AMOLED natürlich)


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Mit 4K Auflösung wird so ziemlich jedes grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiel auch mit einer Highend-Grafikkarte zur Diashow. Das stelle ich mir lieber nicht vor


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Da braucht man halt 3 GTX690 
Mikroruckler des Todes!!!!


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Mehr als 4 GPU's geht aber nicht zum Zocken


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre dann Hexa SLi, wobei es sowas noch nicht gibt. Wie Softy schon sagte, die heutigen Grafikkarten sind einfach noch zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Würden 2 690er theoretisch reichen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Damit hast du viele Mikroruckler.

Die Grafikkarte(n) muss dann immerhin 4 mal so viele Pixel wie bei FullHD berechnen. Daraus ergibt sich ein 4 mal höherer Rechenaufwand. Die FPS werden sich ungefähr (nach meiner Rechnung ) auf ein Viertel erniedrigen. Außerdem besitzt die 690 nur 2 GB VrAM, das ist mMn für so hohe Auflösungen zu wenig.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Und 2 7990er? Wie viel VRAM haben die?
Wird dann aber unspielbar


----------



## Timsu (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn der Monitor eine doppelt so hohe Pixeldichte hat, kann aber auch das AA deutlich heruntergeschraubt werden, ohne dass es schlechter aussieht.


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, da sollten es dann schon 4 FirePro W9000 mit 6GB sein, wobei bei der Auflösung die Kantenglättung wohl entfallen würde 
Aber mal ernsthaft, zum Arbeiten ist das Teil bestimmt ein Traum


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann nimmst Du einfach den Sockel 2011 und 3x oder 4x die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 6GB GDDR


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Was sind FirePros?


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Guggst Du hier


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, bin mit dem Handy on


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das sind die sympathischen Workstation GPUs, bzw. Karten von AMD


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Also das beste von besten?
Welche Generation? Aktuelle? Oder komplett andere?


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das war nicht ernst gemeint, die Karte kostet mehr als dein komplettes derzeitiges Setup


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich will sie trotzdem


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Greif zu : AMD FirePro W9000, 6GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Gibts die auch von MSI als Lightning Edition?

Sind ja nur 3000 Euro 
Wozu braucht man sowas?
Zum Rendern?

Edit: Hat nvidia so was auch? 
Is das eigentlich nur ein Prozessor?


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Für CAD und beispielsweise zum Rendern, ja


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich überleg mit grad, was die so an Strom zieht....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Dezember 2012)

Maximaler Verbrauch: 274 Watt laut Geizhals

Das geht ja noch, manche Grafikkarten ziehen da ja mehr Strom. (*rüber Schau zur GTX580*)


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die AMD Fire Pro wischt mit der GTx 580 in der Compute Leistung aber mehrfach den Boden auf.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Hat NVIDIA auch so was in der Art?


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ja, nähmlich Quadro und Tesla.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hat NVIDIA auch so was in der Art?


 
Klar. Das sind die Tesla Karten.
PNY Tesla K20, 5GB GDDR5 (TCSK20CARD-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst auch eine Quadro nehmen. Sehr preisgünstig. 
PNY Quadro 6000 SDI In/Out, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQ6000SDIN-PB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

Tegra ist doch der mobil-Chip von nvidia? 

Aha, ganz geschickt editiert


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Tegra ist doch der mobil-Chip von nvidia?


 
Tegra ist ein ARM Grafik Chip von Nvidia für Smart Phones.


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Die langsamer (Rohleistung) sind, bis auf Kepler, der DX11.1 nicht vollständig unterstützt 
Ärgerlich für NVIDIA


----------



## Ratracer008 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich bin dann mal weg und arbeite ein 1/4 Jahr 24/7, damit ich mir so eine geile (zum Gamen ungeeignete) Quadro kaufen kann 

Aber jetzt ernst: Die letzten Seiten sind ziemlich viel Off Topic und die Mods lesen bestimmt schon mit


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



soth schrieb:


> Die langsamer (Rohleistung) sind, bis auf Kepler, der DX11.1 nicht vollständig unterstützt
> Ärgerlich für NVIDIA


 
In Sachen Compute Leistung und deren Effizienz ist Nvidia weiter von AMD in weg als AMD in Sachen CPU Leistung von Intel.


----------



## soth (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Der/die K20 hatte doch gar nicht mal so wenig Leistung (rein auf die Gleitkomaberechnungen bezogen)


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Was ist bei denen eigentlich der Unterschied?
Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nun, der erste ist 2x4GB, bei Vollbestückung sind so 16GB möglich,
der zweite 1x8GB, bei Vollbestückung sind dann 32GB möglich.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Achso, ich war nur ein bisschen skeptisch 
Dann nehm ich den ersten.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2012)

Noch was ( ):
Die WLP, die beim Bequiet dabei ist ist gut, oder?
Oder Brauch ich da noch eine?
Und gibt's irgendein Programm, mit dem ich den Lizenz Schlüssel meines aktuellen PCs auslesen kann?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die WLP vom be quiet kannst du nehmen.

Eine MX-4 würde vllt. 2 Grad weniger bringen 

Man darf Windows nur auf einem PC installieren, außer wenn es eine Family Version mit 3 Lizenzen ist.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass Acer manchmal nen anderen Key zur Aktivierung benutzt als auf dem Aufkleber hinten auf dem Gehäuse. Dann müsst ich mir keinen über Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Dezember 2012)

Also gibts jetzt so ein Programm oder nicht?
In der vorletzten PCGH war ein Artikel über Windows: Voll integriert oder so, soll ich das dann auch machen?


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (5. Dezember 2012)

Versuch es mal mit:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/AIDA64_13006279.html
Da kannst viele Dinge auslesen.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich wollte am Montag dann bestellen, oder wird mir der Cybermonday nix bringen? Wo gibts den Eigentlich?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Nur mal so: Das Never Settle Programm (Spielebundle) läuft bei Mindfactory heute aus !!
Das heißt nur noch heute kannst du Games bekommen.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

:O
Ich dachte, das geht bis Januar?

Edit: was gäbs beim Cybermonday denn billiger? nur Monitor? Und wo? :panic:


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Nein, bei MF geht es nur bis heute.

Cyber Monday gibt es bei Amazon und dort gibt es nicht nur Monitore günstiger, sondern auch WLAN Router,CDs, Games usw.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok dann bestell ich heute alles, bis auf den Monitor, den dann am Montag.

Danke, das hätte ich voll verschwitzt 

Moment. Die R7970 gibts gar nicht bei MF. 
Gibts never settle auch bei HWV?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Willst du den Monitor auch bei Mindfactory bestellen ? Wenn du den mitbestellst zahlst du nur 1x Versandkosten.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Gibts never settle auch bei HWV?



Ja, die machen auch mit.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Gut dann bestell ich heute das von HWV und  MF dann am Montag.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei Hardwareversand solltest du immer über Geizhals reingehen, so sparst du deutlich. Aber ich glaube, du weißt das schon oder ?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



ich888 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, du weißt das schon oder ?



Nach 540 541 Posts in diesem Thread ist er doch schon Profi


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt. 
Läuft Never Settle bei HWV heute auch aus?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bei Caseking scheint die Aktion länger zu laufen.

Bei HWV finde ich das gar nicht.


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Bei HWV läuft sie im Moment doch noch.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Gibts dafür auch einen Link, wenn ich fragen darf ?
Ich selbst habe nämlich dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



ich888 schrieb:


> Gibts dafür auch einen Link, wenn ich fragen darf ?
> Ich selbst habe nämlich dazu nichts gefunden.



Gerne:
AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor <-- solange es da steht gibts das noch. und unten beim sternchen steht folgendes:


> *Holen Sie sich einen Spielschlüssel zum kostenlosen Download jedes dieser Spiele: Hitman: Absolution (PC-Spiel), Sleeping Dogs (PC-Spiel), Far Cry 3 (PC-Spiel) und einen Rabatt von 20 % für Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe (PC-Spiel) erhalten Sie über die Online-Plattformen von Steam , Ubisoft und Origin beim Kauf einer Grafikkarte von AMD Radeon™ HD 7950, AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 oder der AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 GHz Edition. Zeitlich begrenztes Angebot. Das Angebot für ein kostenloses Spiel endet am 31.03.13 oder wenn das Kontingent der Spielschlüssel erschöpft ist, je nachdem, was früher eintritt. Der Rabatt von 20 % für Medal of Honor Warfighter Digital Deluxe endet am 31.12.12. Spielschlüssel werden benötigt, um am 30.04.13 ein kostenloses Spiel zu erhalten und die Rabatt-Spielschlüssel werden benötigt, um bis einschließlich 31.12.12 ein rabattiertes Spiel zu erhalten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das ist es nämlich: 



> Das Angebot für ein kostenloses Spiel endet am 31.03.13 oder wenn das  Kontingent der Spielschlüssel erschöpft ist, je nachdem, was früher  eintritt.



Bei MF ist das Kontingent ja schon erschöpt.


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das ist es nämlich:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei MF ist das Kontingent ja schon erschöpt.


ich weiß, heute ist ende. aber bei HWV steht davon nirgends was. Und davon reden wir ja^^


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Also isses jetzt bei HWV oder nicht?


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Wenn du es noch verkraften kannst bis morgen früh zu warten, ruf doch einfach an und frag nach.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Also ich wollt eig. heute bestellen, weil es bei MF schon endet.
Und wie ist meinpaket eigentlich so?


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Also ich wollt eig. heute bestellen, weil es bei MF schon endet.
> Und wie ist meinpaket eigentlich so?


 Ob du heute oder Morgen bestellst, macht wohl keinen gewaltigen unterschied mehr. Die bestellung wird wohl heut abend nicht mehr bearbeitet und morgen und sonntag schafft eh keiner was. von daher also egal. sicher dich doch einfach ab und ruf an. oder bestell halt unbedingt jetzt. aber mecker dann nicht, wenns die games nicht mehr gibt!


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ich hab grad angerufen und nachgefragt. 
Die Aktion läuft noch solange bei HWV bis der Vorat nicht mehr reicht.
Ich werd also heute noch bestellen, allerdings erst gegen 22Uhr.
Danke nochmal für die Beratung


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Immer gerne. Feedback und Bilder... du weißt ja^^


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie geht das eigentlich mit den Spielen? Kommen die auf CD oder Krieg ich da ne email mit Steam-Keys?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Da kriegst Du nur den Key.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Dezember 2012)

Per Email?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nehme ich mal an, ja.


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Per Email?


 Nein, per einschreiben  Klar per E-Mail


----------



## Xeroxiv (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

56 seiten konfig beratung das nenn ich mal ein service


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Xeroxiv schrieb:


> 56 seiten konfig beratung das nenn ich mal ein service



Ist gut für den Postcounter


----------



## Xeroxiv (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Beiträge: 34.512  Krass XD
wer hat mehr?^^


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Dezember 2012)

Xeroxiv schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge: 34.512  Krass XD
> wer hat mehr?^^



quantenslipstream, der hat fast 55.000


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Quanti hat über 56.000 Posts. 
Benutzerliste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Dezember 2012)

Herrje, Asche auf mein Haupt^^

Ich bin wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuell 

Quanti der alte spammer ;D


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Quanti der alte spammer ;D


 
Nur lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gestern auch mal die 4k vollgemacht. Aber bis ich an threshold rankomme, wird's noch ein paar Tage dauern  außerdem ist die Qualität seiner Beiträge unumstritten. Bei mir is auch mal SPAM dabei


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Nur lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> Schade eigentlich.



Ja, find ich ich auch, hat immer gute Beiträge gepostet... 

Aber wir haben ja noch dich, face und softy 

P.S.: Du musst mal ins TS kommen Tresh, ich will dich mal live erleben ;D


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Dezember 2012)

Noch eine Frage :
Muss ich eigentlich Abstriche in der Bildqualität machen, wenn ich den Monitor über DP via MiniDP-DP-Adapter an die Graka anschließe?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nein, da beides ein digitales SIgnal ist.
Nur bei VGA  würde man wahrscheinlich nicht so gutes Bild haben.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Dezember 2012)

Gut 
Und wenn ich den Monitor mit der Graka über VGA verbinden würde wäre ich ja


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

So, hat sich noch was getan 
Ich nehm jetzt doch den i7 3770K, weil mein Onkel den für 150€; kriegt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist der i7 3770K vom Onkel gebraucht oder neu ?


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Sollte neu sein,
ich frag aber nochmal nach.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Dezember 2012)

Klär das mal ab. Bei gebrauchter Hardware sollte man immer sehr vorsichtig sein, wer weiß, was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat ....


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

Jup, er arbeitet aber bei Intel oder so


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok, hab grad nachgefragt, ist alles neu.
Er würde auch ein Bundle mit i7 und einer 240Gb SSD(wahrscheinlich auch Intel) für ca. 290€ kriegen. Welche SSD genau weiß ich aber nicht. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ok, hab grad nachgefragt, ist alles neu.
> Er würde auch ein Bundle mit i7 und einer 240Gb SSD(wahrscheinlich auch Intel) für ca. 290€ kriegen. Welche SSD genau weiß ich aber nicht. Lohnt sich das?


 Ich denke. Das kostet dann genauso viel wie mit i5. Fürs selbe geld kannste es mitnehmen 

Wobei... Frag mal welche SSD, wobei Intel recht gute hat


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Noch ne Frage :
Wo gibt's den den Cybermonday? Oder ist der gar nicht jeden Montag (wie ich eigentlich dachte) sondern ist das so ne 1-mal-im-Jahr-Aktion?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Cybermonday = Amazon 

Der ist nur einmal im jahr ne Woche lang


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ach so 
Wie is Redconn vom Versand her so?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Waren bei mir sehr schnell und gut . War allerdings nur ein Rasierer. Glaube nicht, das die bei anderen Teilen schlechter sind.


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ok, im Bundle gäbs jetzt den i7 3770K und eine Intel 520 240Gb SSD für ca. 290€ (CPU allein ca. 150€). Ist die SSD gut?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Von der hab ich noch nie was negatives gehört... Dazu hat Intel allgemein verschwindend geringe Ausfallraten


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Hat halt Sandforce :/ ist der immer noch so schlecht?


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Dezember 2012)

Der war noch nie gut und wird auch nicht besser werden 

Ist ja kein Wein


----------



## Ratracer008 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Normalerweise kostet der 3770k schon ca. 300€.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2012)

Also lieber die Samsung mit 128Gb als die Intel mit 240Gb?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Dezember 2012)

Kommt drauf an ob dir Speicherplatz oder die Benchmark Werte wichtig sind.
Wenn der Preis nicht zählt, nimm die Samsung.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2012)

Wieviel Gb haben den Battlefield 3 (mit allen Erweiterungen) und Skyrim? Wieviel sollte ich fürs Betriebssystem einplanen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Fürs System ca. 60 mit allen Programmen, Für die 2 games sollte es auch noch reichen.

I. d. R. reichen 128Gb fürs System und die 2, 3 Lieblingsgames.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok. Dann wird's denk ich die Samsung und der i7.

Edit: Nö, is jetzt doch die Intel geworden


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2012)

So, hab jetzt schon drei Mails von HWV gekriegt, aber die Keys noch nicht. Kommen die in einer extra Mail oder hätten die schon irgendwo dabei sein müssen?


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Keys sind immer noch nicht da, aber ich durfte schon einen Blick auf meine HW werfen 
Irgendwie hab ich mir das Gehäuse und die GraKa kleiner vorgestellt, dafür den Prozessor und das MoBo etwas größer 
Allerdings klebt auf meiner R7970 ein "GHz-Edition"-Aufkleber, obwohl es keine GHz Edition sein sollte  
Ham die den nur draufgeklebt, weil die Karte auf 1Ghz übertaktet ist?


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Du kannst mal mit GPU-Z o.ä. den Namen des Chips auslesen.

Tahiti XT ist der "normale" und Tahiti XT2 wäre die GHz-Edition.


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf ihn leider noch nicht zusammen bauen 
Außerdem Krieg ich CPU und SSD erst am 28.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann lass Dich überraschen  

Welcher Speichertakt ist denn angegeben? 1400 MHz oder 1500 MHz?


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

Steht das auf der Verpackung? Bei GPU stand Radeon 7970. Auch sonst steht nirgendwo Boost Edition, wie die Lightning als GHz ja heißt. Nur der Aufkleber vorne drauf.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das müsste schon auf der Verpackung stehen 

Aber ich tippe mal, dass es die normale ist, und der Aufkleber nur als Werbegag mit drauf gemacht wurde.


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich 
Ich war nur etwas verwirrt


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich war nur etwas verwirrt



Solange sich die Verwirrung auf Aufkleber von Grafikkartenverpackungen beschränkt, ist das unbedenklich


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Nachdem Softy mir den 600sten Post in diesem Thread geklaut hat () gibts jetzt schonmal Bilder  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mobo (geht evtl. wieder zurück):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Graka:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das NT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu gabs noch ein USB-Experimentierset von meinem Dad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder für Target  :
Rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frontpanel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Sehr schick 

Viel Spaß beim Bauen. Und nicht mit dem Bastelkleber sparen 



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Nachdem Softy mir den 600sten Post in diesem Thread geklaut hat ()


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

Bauen kann ich erst in 2-5 Tagen, sowohl CPU/SSD als auch die Lieferung von MF fehlen noch


----------



## Ratracer008 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Schöne Bilder 

Was ist mit dem MB?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Da hättest du seinen anderen Thread lesen müssen. Dort waren so Flecken drauf, wir sagten ihm dass es nur Rückstände von Reinigungsmitteln oder so waren und das gar nichts macht aber er wollte das Board dann doch zurückschicken


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Noch ist es ja nicht zurückgeschickt 
Außerdem warte ich ohnehin noch auf die Lieferungen von MF, das es so länger dauert macht mir nix aus


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Ok, hat noch irgendjemand Argumente gegen die Einsendung des MBs? Ansonsten werd ich das morgen wegschicken.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Flecken?  Mehr schreibe ich jetzt mal nicht dazu, sonst muss ich wieder eine Woche aussetzen 

Kannst Du mal ein Foto von den Flecken machen und hier hochladen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Das wurde in einem anderen Thread genauestens besprochen  ! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...r/252347-msi-z77-mpower-seltsame-flecken.html

Und wegen den Flecken: Ist gut dass du das lässt.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Achso. Ich denke, es ist nur ein Schönheitsfehler, wenn es Dich stört, tausch es um. Am besten gegen ein Asrock oder Asus


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

So, mein Monitor, meine SSD und mein Prozessor sind jetzt auch da:
Der Monitor (links):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SSD&CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die SSD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







PS: Das MB hab ich jetzt doch zurückgeschickt, da ich es nicht einsehe ein Board, das ich nur wegen der Optik gewählt habe (sonst wärs das Pro3 geworden)trotz optischen Mängeln zu behalten


----------



## Softy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Schick, schick


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

So, es gibt mal wieder Bilder (und Fragen )

Erstmal ein Gruppenfoto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der RAM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die SoKa :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das wohl ist? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bluray Laufwerk mit Software:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Zalman "highend" () MIC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Schön, schön, nur lässt sich das leider nicht öffnen.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Januar 2013)

Und hier jetzt die Nacktbilder :

Die Tastatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der RAM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die SoKa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Festplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bluray Laufwerk mit Software:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Zalman "highend" () MIC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen...
> Wieso geht das nicht???


 
Ah, jetzt klappt es ja, hat wahrscheinlich ein Weilchen gedauert, dass zu laden .


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Januar 2013)

Wie vorher ja schon bemerkt hätte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen :
1. Dem Dark Power Pro P10 liegt ein OC-Key bei, der alle vier 12V Schienen zu einer zusammenschaltet. Was bringt mir das und soll ich es benutzen?
2. Ich wollte meine SSD in zwei Partitionen unterteilen, eine mit Windows drauf und eine normale. Wie groß soll ich die Windows-Partition machen, reichen 20Gb? Und sollen die Treiber auf die Windows Partition oder auf die andere?
3. Außerdem weiß ich nicht welche Dateisysteme ich für welche Partition/Festplatte nehmen soll. Die Windows Partition in NTFS, aber wie die anderen (2. SSD-Partition: Hauptspiele/Programme, evtl. Treiber, HDD: andere Spiele/Programme, allgemeine Dateien)?
4. Habt ihr ein paar OC-Grenzwerte für mich? Also Spannung/Temps für 24/7 OC (CPU und GPU)
5. Könnt ihr mir eine gute WLP empfehlen? Wie ist die Arctic Silver?
6. Desweiteren suche ich noch ein neues Mauspad. Gespielt wird mir der Logitech MX518, Low/Midsense.
7. Kann ich die MX518 auch mit der Software für die G400 betreiben/programmieren?
8. Ich brauche noch ein Displayport Kabel für meinen Monitor, da die anliegenden Elektoläden alle keins da haben. Einer meinte, dass sowohl AMD/Nvidia als auch die Monitor Hersteller unterschiedliche Ports benutzen???  Stimmt das oder kann ich mir einfach irgendeins im Internet bestellen?
9. Gibt es nach unten abgewinkelte runde SATA Kabel, deren Stecker nicht zu groß ist?
10. Außerdem möchte ich das Windoof auf meinem Laptop neu aufsetzten. Kann mir einer sagen wie das geht? 

So das wars erstmal. 
Hoffentlich habe ich euch nicht erschlagen 

PS: wie kann ich eigentlich den Titel des Threads anpassen?


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamer PC Konfig*

Dann will ich mal :

1. Brauchst Du nicht, ist nur für extremes Übertakten "sinnvoll".

2. Ich würde die SSD nicht partitionieren, aber wenn, dann würde ich schon mind. 35-40 GB für die Windows Partition reservieren. Die Treiber sollten schon mit auf die Windows Partition.

3. NTFS

4. Die Temperaturen sollten unter 70°C (CPU) und unter 90°C (Grafikkarte) bleiben. Ich würde der CPU nicht mehr als 1,25 Volt auf Dauer geben. Musst Du halt schauen, wie weit Du damit kommst.

5. Arctic Cooling MX2 oder MX4

6. + 7.  

8. Die Anschlüsse sind genormt, da gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischn nvidia und AMD.

9. Kannst Du hier mal schauen: SATA 6GB/s in Festplattenkabel mit Anschlusstyp: SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

10. Bootreihenfolge ändern und Windows DVD in den Laptop schieben

Den Thread Titel kannst Du ändern, indem Du den Startpost editierst, und dann auf "erweitert" klickst.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke Softy. 
Nochmal zu den SATA-Kabeln: Ich in etwa so eins (rund): DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel schwarz 0.7m, gerade/gerade (82783) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, nur mit einem kürzeren Stecker bzw. nach unten abgewinkelt. Oder geht das bei runden Kabeln gar nicht?

Dann ist mir nochwas eingefallen :
Da ich keine Windows DVD habe, hab ich mir einfach das entsprechende .iso runtergeladen. Muss ich das jetzt einfach auf die CD/Usb-Stick ziehen/brennen oder muss ich sonst noch was beachten? (Den Stick/die CD bootbar machen evtl.?)


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Windows kannst Du mit diesem Tool auf den USB Stick kopieren: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Januar 2013)

Danke 



Coldhardt schrieb:


> 6. Desweiteren suche ich noch ein neues Mauspad. Gespielt wird mir der Logitech MX518, Low/Midsense.
> 7. Kann ich die MX518 auch mit der Software für die G400 betreiben/programmieren?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Ich probiers mal :

6. Roccat Taito Mousepad (ROC-13-050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

7. Einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Januar 2013)

Das Taito ist m.M.n. ganz o.k. () , selbst in Benutzung  Musst halt nur den Überblick behalte, gibts in 6 Varianten 

Was mir sonst noch so einfällt: Zowie Swift und Steelseries QcK. Die sollen ganz gut sein, hatte aber beide noch nicht in der hand..... Klick dich einfach mal durch und schau, was dir am meisten zusagt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Zu Punkt 7: Ich glaube nicht dass das geht. Immerhin lädst du ja das passende Programm, das auf diese Maus zugeschnitten ist herunter. Wenn der eine andere Maus erkennt, denke ih nicht dass das klappt.


----------



## Coldhardt (8. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 7: Ich glaube nicht dass das geht. Immerhin lädst du ja das passende Programm, das auf diese Maus zugeschnitten ist herunter. Wenn der eine andere Maus erkennt, denke ih nicht dass das klappt.


 
Doch, klappt 
Habs grad ausprobiert, die Software scannt alle deine Logitech Prudukte und installiert dann die passende Soft, lässt sich aber alles in dem neuen Design einstellen XD
Find ich gut


----------



## thysol (8. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> 2. Ich wollte meine SSD in zwei Partitionen unterteilen, eine mit Windows drauf und eine normale. Wie groß soll ich die Windows-Partition machen, reichen 20Gb? Und sollen die Treiber auf die Windows Partition oder auf die andere?


 
Verstehe nicht was das bewirken soll? Wie Softy bereits sagte wuerde ich die SSD nicht partitionieren.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Januar 2013)

thysol schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was das bewirken soll? Wie Softy bereits sagte wuerde ich die SSD nicht partitionieren.


 
Ich dachte mir, dass ich, falls ich irgendwann mal nen Virus habe einfach die windows partition neu formatieren kann. Wird dadurch die Performance der SSD beeinflusst bzw. funktioniert das überhaupt?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Kannst Du machen, aber ob das der Bringer ist . Kommt doch eh nur das BS und die Progs drauf. Die Performance wird dadurch natürlich nicht wirklich beeinflusst.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Januar 2013)

ok, gut, dann wirds nur eine Partition . Ich dachte nur das es was bringt, wenn ich mal nen Virus hab oder das BS wechseln will.

Zu den SATA-Kabeln: Ich hab nur das hier gefunden:1m SATA 6Gb/s-Kabel InLine rund, mit Lasche 
Kennt jemand von euch das?
kann es da Performance Unterschiede geben, da das kabel ja durchsichtig ist und so nicht aus Kupfer bestehen kann?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Das Kabel wird schon passen


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Kabel wird schon passen


 
Ja, das würd schon passen, kostet aber 10 mal soviel wie andere Kabel  Wird also nicht bestellt.
Ich hab bei Computeruniverse folgendes unter "Kühlung & Entkopplung für Festplatten" gefunden:EKL Alpenföhn Case-Spätzle - Kühlung & Entkopplung für Festplatten - computeruniverse Gehn die auch wirklich für Festplatten (weils ja eigentlich Lüfterantivibrationsstife sind)?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht dass das geht, aber ausprobieren kannst du es ja 
Ich würde gleich auf Nummer sicher gehen und richtige HDD-Entkoppler kaufen, so wie diese hier: Zubehör mit Typ: Entkoppler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Januar 2013)

Ok, war nur mal wieder etwas verwirrt


----------



## thysol (9. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> ok, gut, dann wirds nur eine Partition . Ich dachte nur das es was bringt, wenn ich mal nen Virus hab oder das BS wechseln will.


 
Falls du deine Meinung doch nochmal aendern solltest, du kannst jederzeit die Partition verkleinern und eine zweite anlegen (ohne Datenverlust). Daher kannst du mit erstmal nur einer Partition eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Januar 2013)

thysol schrieb:


> Falls du deine Meinung doch nochmal aendern solltest, du kannst jederzeit die Partition verkleinern und eine zweite anlegen (ohne Datenverlust). Daher kannst du mit erstmal nur einer Partition eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


 
Also kann ich Windows "abkapseln" und die restlichen 200Gb spiele/Progs behalten? Cool


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ja, das würd schon passen, kostet aber 10 mal soviel wie andere Kabel  Wird also nicht bestellt.
> Ich hab bei Computeruniverse folgendes unter "Kühlung & Entkopplung für Festplatten" gefunden:EKL Alpenföhn Case-Spätzle - Kühlung & Entkopplung für Festplatten - computeruniverse Gehn die auch wirklich für Festplatten (weils ja eigentlich Lüfterantivibrationsstife sind)?



Die gehen nicht für Festplatten und die meisten HDD Entkoppler, die es zu kaufen gibt, taugen nicht viel.

Ich habe meine HDD mit Elastic-Band entkoppelt. Kostet nur ein paar € und funktioniert 1a : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute, heute ist endlich das MoBo angekommen und ich konnte den PC aufbauen  (Sorry, aber Bilder gibt's erst morgen, bin mit dem Handy on ) Ich hätte da aber eine Frage : 
Ich hab bereits Windows auf der SSD installiert. Nun wollte ich die zweite Festplatte dazuhängen, aber irgendwie wird die nicht erkannt  Was muss ich den machen um die Platte dazuzuhängen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Wird die Platte im BIOS erkannt ? Wird die Platte nur unter Windoof nicht erkannt ?
Das wäre wichtig zu wissen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Datenträgerverwaltung. Dann formatieren --> partitionieren


----------



## Scroll (14. Januar 2013)

Muss man normale hdds formatieren? Kenne das nur von ssds. In der datentragerverwaltung wenn sie angezeigt wird evtl noch nen laufwerksbuchstaben hinzufugen


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Platte im BIOS erkannt ? Wird die Platte nur unter Windoof nicht erkannt ?
> Das wäre wichtig zu wissen



Wird weder im BIOS noch unter Windows erkannt.



			
				GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Datenträgerverwaltung. Dann formatieren --> partitionieren



Wo, in BIOS oder in Windows?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

In Windoof 

Nö, formatieren muss man die net unbedingt. ich rate aber dringend dazu.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> In Windoof



Sorry, bin zu blöd um das zu finden 
Wo genau?


----------



## Timsu (14. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn es nicht wirklich oft Auswirkungen hat:
Ich würde keine 1m SATA-Kabel kaufen, da dies scho die vorgeschriebene Maximallänge ist, und dann noch so ein komisches Moddingprodukt, da wäre ich skeptisch.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit--> Verwaltung--> partitionen erstellen und formatieren


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Platte aber nicht im BiOS erkannt wird, denke ich nicht, dass das dem TE weiterhilft 
Anderen SATA Steckplatz ausprobiert ? Andere Kabel benutzt ? Dreht die HDD sich ?


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

@Timsu ich hab das Kabel dann doch nicht genommen 

@gfl dann als dynamischen oder GPT Datenträger formatieren?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Ob er im Bios geschaut hat, wissen wir doch noch garnet 

Wenn sie erkannt ist ist gut. Ich schau grad mal bei mir, die Edith bringt die Antwort.

EDITH: Mach mir maln Screen, ich steh grad aufm Schlauch


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Platte aber nicht im BiOS erkannt wird, denke ich nicht, dass das dem TE weiterhilft
> Anderen SATA Steckplatz ausprobiert ? Andere Kabel benutzt ? Dreht die HDD sich ?



Doch, sie wird im BIOS erkannt, nur nicht da wo ich am Anfang geschaut habe (Bootreihenfolge)  
Hab noch mal nachgeschaut und sie is jetzt da


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Beachte meinen Edit


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich jetzt auswählen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Was kommt, wenn dun Rechtsklick machst? Da müsste formatieren kommen. Mach das ml. Ich nehm NTFS.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist schon bei Rechtsklick 
 Wenn ich auf den Kasten daneben klicke kann ich ein "neues einfaches Volume..." erstellen. Soll ich das dann machen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, genau das meine ich


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Ok. Wie groß soll ich den die Zuordnungseinheit machen? Einfach standart oder was anderes?
Edit: Und schnellformatierung/ ordner und Datei Komprimierung oder nicht?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Formatier schnell. Sollte reichen. Nimm Standard  Mach ich immer. Bin bis jetzt gut damit gefahren


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Okidoki 
Ich hab jetzt nicht Schnellformatierung gemacht, hab ja Zeit 
Edit:  das dauert ja echt ewig... Na ja wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt wie ich den CPU-Lüfter  regle könnt ich ins Bett gehen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Das könnte aber dauern 

Aber wenn sie jetzt erkannt ist: Problem gelöst 

Bitte schön 

Edit: Unter monitor)natürlich im UEFI ), wenns das gibt  Da kannste des regeln


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte aber dauern
> 
> Aber wenn sie jetzt erkannt ist: Problem gelöst
> 
> Bitte schön



Danke


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Beachte auch hier den Edit


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Tja ich komm nur grad nicht ins UEFI 

Ich hab grad den CPU Lüfter vom MoBo getrennt und die Temps beobachtet. Die sind im semi passiven Betrieb auch gestiegen, nämlich von 30 Grad auf ca. 35 Grad, dann hab ich den Lüfter wieder angeschlossen. Meint ihr, dass ich den PC mit semipassiv gekühltem CPU die Nacht durchlaufen lassen kann ohne das er überhitzt?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

@stock? Ich denke. Wenn du alle Caselüfter laufen lässt. Behalt vorher mal ne halbe Stunde dietemps im Auge. Plötzliche, schnelle Wechsel zu Vollast wirst du ja nachts eher nicht haben, oder?


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> @stock? Ich denke. Wenn du alle Caselüfter laufen lässt. Behalt vorher mal ne halbe Stunde dietemps im Auge. Plötzliche, schnelle Wechsel zu Vollast wirst du ja nachts eher nicht haben, oder?



Höchst wahrscheinlich nicht 

Sind die CPU Temps bei montiertem Sidepanel eigentlich besser oder schlechter (inkl. Einblasendem 200mm Lüfter)?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Mit Panel sollten sie besser sein. Mit Seitenluftern hab ich keine Erfahrung. .. Die sollen aber net so gut für den Airflow sein. Aber da hab ich wie gesagt kA.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Ok danke. Dann schraub ich das Panel mal wieder an und betrachte die Temps.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Bitte.Wenn die Temps grosartig steigen, klemm den luffi wieder an


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Seitenlüfter stören nur den Airflow, und sind meiner Meinung nach nur bei mehreren Grafikkarten sinnvoll. Auf jeden Fall solltest du darauf achten, dass dort Staubfilter installiert sind. Sonst holst du dir nur Staub ins Gehäuse. Ich würde keine Seitenlüfter verwenden, denn mehr Lüfter = höhere Lautstärke.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Wieviel ist den großartig? 
So 20grad etwa?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Solang du unzer 70° bist ist ok


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Seitenlüfter stören nur den Airflow, und sind meiner Meinung nach nur bei mehreren Grafikkarten sinnvoll. Auf jeden Fall solltest du darauf achten, dass dort Staubfilter installiert sind. Sonst holst du dir nur Staub ins Gehäuse. Ich würde keine Seitenlüfter verwenden, denn mehr Lüfter = höhere Lautstärke.



Ok, Staubfilter wär zwar dran, aber ich hab ihn Trotzdem abgehängt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Kannst du auch dran lassen.  Die Nachteile bedeuten jetzt keinen Weltunterganh.....


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du auch dran lassen.  Die Nachteile bedeuten jetzt keinen Weltunterganh.....



Ich steh jetzt aber nicht nochmal auf, schraub das Panel ab, steck den Lüfter wieder an, schraub das Panel wieder an und Leg mich wieder hin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Vorteile hat das ding keine. Aber die Nachteile sind kein Weltuntergang... dann lass es ab.


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Soo, ich hab jetzt ca. Ne halbe Stunde die Temps beobachtet. Am Anfang waren es ca. 30-32 Grad, jetzt sind's 36-37 Grad. Passt so, oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Januar 2013)

Dann würde ich sagen du ksnnst es wagen. ....


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, denk ich auch, die Temp is jetzt immer noch bei ca 36 Grad


----------



## Scroll (15. Januar 2013)

Falls du die lufter vom cpu und/oder gehause (falls ans mb angeschlossen) regeln willst gibt es z.B. bei asrock ein tool mit dem man das auch im windows regeln kann statt immer im uefi, finde ich eigtl ganz nett


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Scroll schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du die lufter vom cpu und/oder gehause (falls ans mb angeschlossen) regeln willst gibt es z.B. bei asrock ein tool mit dem man das auch im windows regeln kann statt immer im uefi, finde ich eigtl ganz nett



Ja, sowas gibt's von Msi bestimmt auch, aber ich habe noch kein Internet, kann also nix runterladen


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Du bist doch grad im Internet 

Ansonsten sollte das Tool auch auf der CD sein, die beim Mainboard dabei war.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch grad im Internet
> 
> Ansonsten sollte das Tool auch auf der CD sein, die beim Mainboard dabei war.



Tja, auf mein Handy kann ich das Programm schlecht runterladen 

Das mit der CD hab ich vergessen 
Ich werd wahrscheinlich heute alle Progs und Treiber an meinem Laptop/dem Pc meiner Eltern runterladen und installieren


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Soo, Bilder gibt's dich nicht heute dafür ein paar Fragen :
1. Ich könnte meine Gehäuselüfter sowohl an das MoBo (Msi Z77 Mpower) als auch an das NT (Be Quiet DP Pro P10) anschließen (im Moment hängen sie am MoBo). Glaubt ihr das das NT die Lüfter besser steuert als das Mainboard (das Nicht-PWM Lüfter irgendwie nicht regeln kann )?
2. Immer wenn ich z. B. den Afterburner (aber auch bei anderen Anwendungen mit dem Adminschild im Icon) starten will fragt er mich, ob das wirklich will. Kann man das irgendwo ausstellen?
3. Außerdem ließen sich zwei Intel-Treuber, die ich von der Msi-Website runtergeladen habe nicht installieren, weil ich die Hardwarevorraussetzungen nicht erfülle  (welche weiß ich grad nicht, poste ich aber gleich)
Edit: Es sind der Treiber "intel_rstrt7_mb"


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Die Lüftersteuerung vom DPP 10 soll recht gut sein, das würde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lüftersteuerung vom DPP 10 soll recht gut sein, das würde ich mal ausprobieren



Ok, dann werde ich das morgen mal ausprobieren.
Ich hab übrigens noch ein paar Fragen editiert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Januar 2013)

Zu 2. --> Benutzerkontensteuerung, das war bei mir die Ursache für diese Nerverei.

Zu 3. --> Poste das mal


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

3. Vermutlich ist Intel Rapid Start und Intel Smart Connect im BIOS deaktiviert (was auch gut so ist, denn beide Sachen sind i.d.R. völlig sinnfrei )


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

Ach ist das sinnfrei? ^^ 
Dann werde ich den Treiber nicht installieren


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2. --> Benutzerkontensteuerung, das war bei mir die Ursache für diese Nerverei.



Also den Regler auf das unterste schieben?
Edit: Ok funktioniert, denke das passt.
Jetzt stören mich aber immer noch diese "Adminschilde" bei manchen Programmen 
Weiß jemand wo man die wegmachen kann?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Jetzt stören mich aber immer noch diese "Adminschilde" bei manchen Programmen
> Weiß jemand wo man die wegmachen kann?



 : Administratorwappen/UAC Schild af Icons entfernen


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> : Administratorwappen/UAC Schild af Icons entfernen



Danke, das hab ich grad mal ausprobiert. Funktioniert aber nicht 
Hier noch ein Bild, ich weiß nicht ob ich irgendwas relevantes übersehen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Ich vermute mal, dass mit dem was zwischen den %-Zeichen steht für den Pfad c:\Users\Dein Benutzername\AppData\Local\ steht


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich habs jetzt. (Man muss einfach nur die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausmachen, dann zur Sicherheit neustarten, dann deinstalliert man alle Programme die das UAC-Schild haben und installiert sie wieder )


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Super, dass es jetzt funktioniert hat


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Januar 2013)

Soo, jetzt gibts endlich die finalen Bilder :

Zuerst einmal CPU und Ram:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Testaufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hab ich vergessen Bilder vom Aufbau zu machen (), deshalb gibts jetzt erstmal die Verkabelung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I/O:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beleuchtung der SoKa (Warum leuchtet der Mic-Port grün und der Audio-Output rot, gehört das so ?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die finalen Bilder :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein momentaner Schreibtisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hatte noch zwei Silent Wings 2 PWM (hierfür nochmal herzlichen Dank an Be Quiet! ), die natürlich auch ihren Platz im Gehäuse gefunden haben (Hinten anstatt dem 140mm von Coolermaster und vorne zwischen ODD und den Hotswapschubladen ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit noch mal herzlichen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben !


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Januar 2013)

Wow, sehr Schick 


Wie wäre es , wenn du die Kabel sleevest ? Das gäbe dem Ganzen einen letzten Schliff 

Oder ein Tagebuch ?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2013)

Sieht prima aus 

Den CPU Kühler solltest Du aber um 90° drehen, ist besser für den Airflow.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wow, sehr Schick
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es , wenn du die Kabel sleevest ? Das gäbe dem Ganzen einen letzten Schliff
> ...


 
Tagebuch hatte ich vor 
Muss aber erst noch planen/ Geld ranschaffen 



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus
> 
> Den CPU Kühler solltest Du aber um 90° drehen, ist besser für den Airflow.



Hmm, ich find es mit gedrehtem Logo aber relativ doof  :/


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich find es mit gedrehtem Logo aber relativ doof  :/



Achso  Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen 

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## Coldhardt (24. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso  Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen
> 
> Wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last?


 
Unter Anno 1404 um die 53 Grad. Passt das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Januar 2013)

Ja klar. Allerdings würde ich mal Prime95 starten und schauen, was dann passiert. Wie hoch ist deine Standardspannung bei der CPU ?


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, Prime funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht  (der Test läuft zwar, aber die CPU wird nie wärmer als 38 Grad)
Übertaktet habe ich ihn (noch) nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, hab Prime wieder gefixt 
Sind ca. 70 Grad unter Last bei 4Ghz ohne Spannungserhöhung. Passt also, oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Januar 2013)

70° mit Standardspannung? Finde ich leicht viel.....


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Na ja, ist vlt nicht Standart, das BIOS hats geregelt. (und ja, ich weiß, das ist nicht gut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Wieviel Vcore liegt denn an ? lies da bitte mal mit CPU-Z aus, während Prime läuft.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Ok, es sind nur 67 Grad, der Pc war wohl schon aufgeheizt als ich den ersten test gemacht habe.
Spannung schwankt zwischen 1,088 und 1,096 V.
Edit: aber sobald ich Prime ausgemacht hab ist die Spannung auf 1,160V gegangen


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Bei MSI gibt es halt kein Offset  Da musst Du wohl mit einer hohen Spannung im Idle leben. Oder besser Deine CPU


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

So ist es bei mir auch. Im Idle habe ich 1,27 Volt und unter Last 1,225 Volt. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die Spannung nicht unter 1,25 Volt senken kann. 
Mich triffts echt knüppeldick 
Bis 1,2 Volt ist für Ivy gar kein Problem.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MSI gibt es halt kein Offset  Da musst Du wohl mit einer hohen Spannung im Idle leben. Oder besser Deine CPU



Hmm, im Handbuch stand aber was von "Vdroop Offset Control". Was ist das dann?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Das klingt eher nach der Einstellung der "Load Line Calibration" als eine echte Regelung der CPU-Spannung über den Offset-Wert 

Du kannst ja mal an der Einstellung rumspielen und schauen, wie sich die Spannung und Temperaturen verhalten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Jup, ich denke mal dass ist die LLC. Was meinst du wie ich die Spannung unter Last auf 1,225 Volt bekommen habe, wenn die Minimal-Einstellung 1,25 Volt ist ? Richtig. Durch die LoadLine-Calibration.

Probieren kannst du ruhig wie Softy sagt, da kann eigentlich nix schief gehen


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Hätt'ste mal auf den Onkel gehört : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ig-bilder-fragen-ab-s-61-a-3.html#post4653800


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt'ste mal auf den Onkel gehört : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/241759-gamer-pc-konfig-bilder-fragen-ab-s-61-a-3.html#post4653800



 
Dann hätte ich jetzt ein hässliches blaues Board


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Gibt ja auch genug schwarze Bretter von Asrock oder Gigabyte


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja auch genug schwarze Bretter von Asrock oder Gigabyte



Ja schon, die sind aber nicht gelb 
Welche wären es denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Da wären zum Beispiel das AsRock Z77 Extreme3/4/6 oder das Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H oder das Z77X-UP4


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Produktvergleich ASRock Z77


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Das hier wäre schön: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4343#ov


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber für den Sockel 2011


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Kauf doch sowas.
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf doch sowas.
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da ist aber wieder Blau mitdrin 
Außerdem hab ich jetzt ja ein schönes Board


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Da ist kein Blau drin. 
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist kein Blau drin.
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Dafür aber ein hässlicher Totenkopf


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

Du musst nur genug Grafikkarten einbauen, dann siehst Du von dem Totenkopf nichts mehr


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst nur genug Grafikkarten einbauen, dann siehst Du von dem Totenkopf nichts mehr



Wenn du mir die Grakas spendierst, dann hol ich mir das Board sogar


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist aber für den Sockel 2011


 


Das A85 Mainboard ist für den Sockel FM2 !

Du könntest auch das von Threshold nehmen.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Das A85 Mainboard ist für den Sockel FM2 !
> 
> Du könntest auch das von Threshold nehmen.



Ich hab ja schon eins 
Es geht eigentlich nur darum welches Board schön aussieht und die Spannung über den Offset regeln kann


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das A85 Mainboard ist für den Sockel FM2 !
> 
> Du könntest auch das von Threshold nehmen.



Er hat den Link nachträglich geändert.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat den Link nachträglich geändert.



Richtig 
Sorry


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Gigabyte, Asus und Asrock können das. Nur MSI kann das nicht. 
Du suchst dir also bei Geizhals das schönste Board aus, das nicht von MSI ist 

Du könntest auch ein Asus ROG Board oder ein AsRock Fatal1ty nehmen.

@Softy: Alles klar !


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte ganz am Anfang mal ein Maximus Formula V 
Aber ihr habt mich überredet es nicht zu nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Immerhin lohnt es einfach nicht 

Man kauft kein Board nach der Optik. Man kauft nach der benötigten Austattung 
Dann würden wir zwar alle mit maximal einem Z77 Extreme4 zocken, aber 

Wenn du Geld im Überfluss hast kannst du schon nach der Optik entscheiden.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Geld im Überfluss hast kannst du schon nach der Optik entscheiden.



So isses ja (leider) nicht


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Ok, ich hab noch ein paar Fragen  :

1. Beim NT waren außer den Befestigungsschrauben noch vier richtig fette (Daumen-) Schrauben dabei . Wofür sind die denn?
2. Ich hab meine CPU jetzt übertaktet (4,5 GHz mit 1,215V), aber die CPU taktet auch im Idle mit 4,5 GHz. Wie kann ich das denn abschalten ?
3. Da mein Pc das WLAN nicht empfängt, habe ich mir das Avm Fritz Powerline 530E Set geholt (dient zur Erweiterung des Internets über den Hausstrom). Aber mein Pc findet kein Netzwerk über den Lan Port  Muss ich da irgendwas im BIOS umstellen? (Ich hab auch den Realtek Treiber installiert, der heißt aber PCIELan Treiber. Ist das überhaupt der richtige?
4. Außerdem wollte ich mir noch eine Lüftersteuerung zulegen und dachte an die Lamptron FC9. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit der gemacht? Lässt sich die Frontblende entfernen (Stealthmod)? Kann ich damit auch LED-Leisten "regeln"? Und kennt ihr Vlt. Noch andere Lüftersteuerungen, bei denen mit solchen Schiebereglern geregelt wird?
5. Ist es normal, dass bei der Phoebus der MIC Port Grün und der KH Port rot leuchtet ?

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

1. Damit kannst du das Netzteil festschrauben. 
2. Hast du in den Energieoptionen Ausballaciert stehen? Sind im Bios alle Stromspar Systeme aktiviert?
3. Nein. Einfach Treiber und Software der Powerline Sache installieren. Dann sollte es klappen.
4. 
5.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2013)

$. Wie wäre es denn damit BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> $. Wie wäre es denn damit BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


 
Danke, ich suchte aber nach Lüftersteuerungen mit Schiebereglern, wie die Lamptron FC9, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn es auch Drehregler sein dürfen: Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Nee, es sollten schon Schieberegler sein (find ich irgendwie ansprechender ) 
Was haltet ihr von der Fractal Design Adjust 108, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (FD-FC-ADJ-108-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder der Lamptron FC9, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Die schauen beide gut aus, ich denke ich würde zu der von Lamptron greifen.


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Ok. Noch ne Frage: im Gerätemanager steht, dass der Atheros Ethernet Port keinen Treiber hat. Ich hab aber alle Treiber von der Msi Wensite installiert. Wo finde ich den denn ?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Du hast das MPower? Dann musst Du den WLAN-Treiber installieren (Atheros WiFi Treiber): MSI Global ? Motherboard - Z77 MPOWER


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn ich Internet nur über Lan brauche? Wifi geht nämlich, nur LAN nicht.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Dann ist es wohl der LAN-Treiber


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Februar 2013)

Hmm, da gibts aber nur den von realtek, und den hab ich schon installiert. muss ich den woanders runterladen?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Du kannst mal hier den Treiber suchen lassen:

SlimDrivers - Download - CHIP Online

oder DriverEasy - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Februar 2013)

Ok, hab jetzt den Treiber von der CD installiert 

Kann mir da noch jemand helfen?


1. Ich hab meine CPU jetzt übertaktet (4,5 GHz mit 1,215V), aber die CPU taktet auch im Idle mit 4,5 GHz. Wie kann ich das denn abschalten ?
2. Außerdem wollte ich mir noch eine Lüftersteuerung zulegen und dachte an die Lamptron FC9. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit der gemacht? Lässt sich die Frontblende entfernen (Stealthmod)? Kann ich damit auch LED-Leisten "regeln"? Und kennt ihr Vlt. Noch andere Lüftersteuerungen, bei denen mit solchen Schiebereglern geregelt wird?
3. Ist es normal, dass bei der Phoebus der MIC Port Grün und der KH Port rot leuchtet ?

LG,
Coldhardt


----------

